# USC Film Production MFA 2022



## Chris W

This is a thread for those of you applying to USC Film Production MFA for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.

Here are our current admissions statistics and acceptance data from our database for the program:


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



When you apply please add your application to our database so we can improve our data.

*Deadline is November 15.*



			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures
		


Reply below if you are applying to chat with your fellow applicants. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chris W

Updated post with current acceptance stats graph. Who's applying?


----------



## Lunathena

Hi! Going to apply for the upcoming fall, really nervous.


----------



## Chris W

Here are the current application material requirements pasted from their site as of today:

In addition to the Graduate Application for Admission, all applicants are required to submit supplemental materials via the SlideRoom Application for the Graduate Film & Television Production M.F.A. Program. *You must access the SlideRoom Application via the "Go to SlideRoom" link in the SlideRoom tab in the Program Materials quadrant of the Graduate Application for Admission. The SlideRoom Application should only be accessed via this button in order for your applications to be linked and successfully submitted.* All materials must be submitted via the SlideRoom Application and any materials sent by mail or email will not be considered.


*Cinematic Arts Personal Statement*
The Cinematic Arts Personal Statement will be read by the admissions committee as a measure of creativity, self-awareness and vision. We are looking for a sense of you as a unique individual and how your distinctive experiences, characteristics, background, values and/or views of the world have shaped who you are and what you want to say as a creative filmmaker. We want to know about the kind of stories you want to tell. Bear in mind that enthusiasm for watching films, descriptions of your favorite films and the involvement in the filmmaking process is common in most candidates. As a result, we encourage that you focus on your individuality. Note that there is no standard format or correct answer. (1,000 words or less)
*Writing Sample (choose one)* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
A description for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (No more than two pages).
A dialogue scene between two people. Provide a one-paragraph introduction describing the two characters in screenplay format. (No more than three pages).
Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop. (No more than two pages).

*Creative Portfolio List* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)._
The creative portfolio list is a written record of the applicant's creative materials. It should include a concise description of each project, the month and year the project was completed, the applicant's creative role and the purpose of the project. The material, which does not need to be film or television-related, should give an idea of the range and depth of the applicant's creative ability. Formal recognition such as awards, publications, jobs and exhibitions should be noted. The name of the institution or publication should be included when listing creative materials prepared for a class or publication. An example is below:
July 2008, _A Day in the Life_, digital video, 12 minutes. Position: writer/director. A documentary on a homeless Iraq vet who has lived on the streets since his return from the military. Created for senior-year multimedia term project, San Raphael High School, Miami, Florida.
March 2008, _Doorways_, a series of 5 black-and-white photographs. Position: photographer. "Second Prize Winner" in the Des Moines Sunday Journal photo contest.
February 2007, _Cellomorphosis_, short story. Position: writer. A variation on the novella by Franz Kafka; published in Writing, vol. IV, 2007, at Amherst College, Amherst, Massachusetts.

*Collaboration Question* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
Describe a project that you worked on with multiple collaborators that left you feeling proud and fulfilled. Discuss your role in the project and explain why this collaboration was successful. Then, describe another collaborative project that left you unsatisfied. Discuss your role in the project and explain why this collaboration frustrated you. Finally, summarize what you learned from each of these experiences and describe the lessons you learned that inspire your future collaborations. _(No more than two pages.)_
*Video Introduction*
Submit a 30-60 second video of yourself speaking directly to the camera, in a single take with no edits, introducing yourself and explaining what will make attending SCA a successful experience for you and others.
*Media Sample (Choose one)* _(Upload in Portfolio Section)_.
Video Option: Create a narrative video that is no longer than five minutes in which you had a major creative role. The video can be live-action or animation, fiction or documentary, but it should reflect your aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests. You must specify what role(s) you played. Submit only one video. Multiple submissions will cause your application to be rejected.
Photo Option: Prepare a series of eight photographs you have taken which, when viewed in a specific sequence, portray a unique and original character or which tell a simple narrative story. Also include a one-page narrative about the character being portrayed in the photos. The images may either be black-and-white or in color. Please upload the photos in order of sequence. The one-page narrative must be uploaded in PDF format only.

*Letters of Recommendation*
Three letters of recommendation in no particular format are required. At least one letter of recommendation must be an academic reference. Any letters of recommendation must be submitted via the SlideRoom Application. Applicants are responsible for requesting letters of recommendation as well as confirming that they have been submitted by the deadline.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> *Writing Sample (choose one)* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
> 
> A description for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (No more than two pages).
> A dialogue scene between two people. Provide a one-paragraph introduction describing the two characters in screenplay format. (No more than three pages).
> Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop. (No more than two pages).


Which on is everyone choosing?


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Which on is everyone choosing?



I choose the concept for a feature length movie.


----------



## LavenderCut

Does anyone know that if for the collaborative project essay if it has to be double spaced or single spaced


----------



## Browncapital

Is there a particular format or look for the feature film concept?


----------



## dibsfreenergy

Hey guys, hope you all are doing well.
I was wondering if USC had some lower limit to the age of applicants they admit every year.
I'm a 21-year-old filmmaker with an engineering degree applying for the MFA program, do you feel I'm gonna have some issues or will I be considered the same as compared to other older applicants?
Is there any data on class strengths and the median age of MFA students at USC?


----------



## Chris W

I don't believe there's an age limit. You can see this page for accepted ages:






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Browncapital

Any one submitted photos? Instead of a film?


----------



## dibsfreenergy

Browncapital said:


> Any one submitted photos? Instead of a film?


Me


----------



## dibsfreenergy

Hey, sort of a last-minute question: Do we have to follow a specific formatting guideline for the USC MFA in Film & TV Production program? I don't recall seeing any particular instruction anywhere on the website so my personal statement and other essays are all formatted without any convention


----------



## Browncapital

dibsfreenergy said:


> Hey, sort of a last-minute question: Do we have to follow a specific formatting guideline for the USC MFA in Film & TV Production program? I don't recall seeing any particular instruction anywhere on the website so my personal statement and other essays are all formatted without any convention



The concept as well I’m wondering.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Did anyone attend the info session yesterday?


----------



## happiernow

scaldwellkerson said:


> Did anyone attend the info session yesterday?


i did 👋


----------



## scaldwellkerson

happiernow said:


> i did 👋


How was it? Any format info the writing prompts?


----------



## happiernow

scaldwellkerson said:


> How was it? Any format info the writing prompts?


Honestly, they just reiterate everything on the site. I believe they said as long as it fits the page limits, you can do whatever you want with the format


----------



## scaldwellkerson

happiernow said:


> Honestly, they just reiterate everything on the site. I believe they said as long as it fits the page limits, you can do whatever you want with the format


Ok great. Thank you for the info. 🙏🏾


----------



## victormo220

Chris W said:


> Here are the current application material requirements pasted from their site as of today:
> 
> In addition to the Graduate Application for Admission, all applicants are required to submit supplemental materials via the SlideRoom Application for the Graduate Film & Television Production M.F.A. Program. *You must access the SlideRoom Application via the "Go to SlideRoom" link in the SlideRoom tab in the Program Materials quadrant of the Graduate Application for Admission. The SlideRoom Application should only be accessed via this button in order for your applications to be linked and successfully submitted.* All materials must be submitted via the SlideRoom Application and any materials sent by mail or email will not be considered.
> 
> 
> *Cinematic Arts Personal Statement*
> The Cinematic Arts Personal Statement will be read by the admissions committee as a measure of creativity, self-awareness and vision. We are looking for a sense of you as a unique individual and how your distinctive experiences, characteristics, background, values and/or views of the world have shaped who you are and what you want to say as a creative filmmaker. We want to know about the kind of stories you want to tell. Bear in mind that enthusiasm for watching films, descriptions of your favorite films and the involvement in the filmmaking process is common in most candidates. As a result, we encourage that you focus on your individuality. Note that there is no standard format or correct answer. (1,000 words or less)
> *Writing Sample (choose one)* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
> A description for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (No more than two pages).
> A dialogue scene between two people. Provide a one-paragraph introduction describing the two characters in screenplay format. (No more than three pages).
> Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop. (No more than two pages).
> 
> *Creative Portfolio List* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)._
> The creative portfolio list is a written record of the applicant's creative materials. It should include a concise description of each project, the month and year the project was completed, the applicant's creative role and the purpose of the project. The material, which does not need to be film or television-related, should give an idea of the range and depth of the applicant's creative ability. Formal recognition such as awards, publications, jobs and exhibitions should be noted. The name of the institution or publication should be included when listing creative materials prepared for a class or publication. An example is below:
> July 2008, _A Day in the Life_, digital video, 12 minutes. Position: writer/director. A documentary on a homeless Iraq vet who has lived on the streets since his return from the military. Created for senior-year multimedia term project, San Raphael High School, Miami, Florida.
> March 2008, _Doorways_, a series of 5 black-and-white photographs. Position: photographer. "Second Prize Winner" in the Des Moines Sunday Journal photo contest.
> February 2007, _Cellomorphosis_, short story. Position: writer. A variation on the novella by Franz Kafka; published in Writing, vol. IV, 2007, at Amherst College, Amherst, Massachusetts.
> 
> *Collaboration Question* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
> Describe a project that you worked on with multiple collaborators that left you feeling proud and fulfilled. Discuss your role in the project and explain why this collaboration was successful. Then, describe another collaborative project that left you unsatisfied. Discuss your role in the project and explain why this collaboration frustrated you. Finally, summarize what you learned from each of these experiences and describe the lessons you learned that inspire your future collaborations. _(No more than two pages.)_
> *Video Introduction*
> Submit a 30-60 second video of yourself speaking directly to the camera, in a single take with no edits, introducing yourself and explaining what will make attending SCA a successful experience for you and others.
> *Media Sample (Choose one)* _(Upload in Portfolio Section)_.
> Video Option: Create a narrative video that is no longer than five minutes in which you had a major creative role. The video can be live-action or animation, fiction or documentary, but it should reflect your aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests. You must specify what role(s) you played. Submit only one video. Multiple submissions will cause your application to be rejected.
> Photo Option: Prepare a series of eight photographs you have taken which, when viewed in a specific sequence, portray a unique and original character or which tell a simple narrative story. Also include a one-page narrative about the character being portrayed in the photos. The images may either be black-and-white or in color. Please upload the photos in order of sequence. The one-page narrative must be uploaded in PDF format only.
> 
> *Letters of Recommendation*
> Three letters of recommendation in no particular format are required. At least one letter of recommendation must be an academic reference. Any letters of recommendation must be submitted via the SlideRoom Application. Applicants are responsible for requesting letters of recommendation as well as confirming that they have been submitted by the deadline.


Hello. Just to be sure, we should not place a website link of access to the films we put on our creative portfolio list right? Thank you


----------



## scaldwellkerson

victormo220 said:


> Hello. Just to be sure, we should not place a website link of access to the films we put on our creative portfolio list right? Thank you


When you click on add media in the Portfolio section it does give you options as to how you can upload your video file and one of them is a website link, they just suggest YouTube or Vimeo, not your own personal website, if that makes sense.


----------



## Chris W

Did everyone get their application in on time?


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Did everyone get their application in on time?



Yes! I did!


----------



## LamontLamar

When do applicants here back for Film & Television MFA for USC hear back? Or expect interviews?


----------



## Chris W

TylerWilliams said:


> When do applicants here back for Film & Television MFA for USC hear back? Or expect interviews?


The stats on that can be found here:






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				





USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## LamontLamar

Thank you!


----------



## qqqw1

Have anyone received the interview request?


----------



## Browncapital

qqqw1 said:


> Have anyone received the interview request?



Whoa. Already?


----------



## happiernow

qqqw1 said:


> Have anyone received the interview request?


i think it’s too early.. those are usually sent out around mid to late January


----------



## Chris W

happiernow said:


> i think it’s too early.. those are usually sent out around mid to late January


Yes. See data in link below. It has the earliest reported interview notifications from our database.






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## qqqw1

Chris W said:


> Yes. See data in link below. It has the earliest reported interview notifications from our database.


A friend of mine received the interview request on December 14 from an adjunct professor. I'm so confused now.


----------



## Browncapital

qqqw1 said:


> A friend of mine received the interview request on December 14 from an adjunct professor. I'm so confused now.



That scared me a bit. I checked the portal and nothing was there for me. Hopefully I’ll be receiving good news soon.


----------



## Chris W

qqqw1 said:


> A friend of mine received the interview request on December 14 from an adjunct professor. I'm so confused now.


Woah! Please tell them to add their application to our database so we have all this info. 👍(and be sure to add yours too)






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Woah! Please tell them to add their application to our database so we have all this info. 👍(and be sure to add yours too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Film School Application Database
> 
> 
> A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org



what do you think this means for others who haven’t been contacted? We didn’t get in? 

Is this process going quicker than before?


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> what do you think this means for others who haven’t been contacted? We didn’t get in?
> 
> Is this process going quicker than before?


No. It's up to each individual USC professor who is interviewing people what their schedule is. This doesn't mean anything in regards to who's been accepted or not. Way too early to be worried about that.

It's up to each person on the committee what their schedule is or who they want to interview and when. Some interview everybody. Some interview hardly any.

See our interview with a committee member:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## qqqw1

Browncapital said:


> That scared me a bit. I checked the portal and nothing was there for me. Hopefully I’ll be receiving good news soon.


That scared me too！Good luck. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

peaking in to see if anyone has gotten an interview email yet and how everyone is holding up! I hope I'm not the only one doom scrolling my chances already


----------



## Chris W

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> peaking in to see if anyone has gotten an interview email yet and how everyone is holding up! I hope I'm not the only one doom scrolling my chances already


Doom scrolling your chances? Like looking at old application year threads?

FYI the most up to date info on past notification dates are on this page linked below:


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Kevin Keegan

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> peaking in to see if anyone has gotten an interview email yet and how everyone is holding up! I hope I'm not the only one doom scrolling my chances already


I had mine yesterday.


----------



## Chris W

Kevin Kegham said:


> I had mine yesterday.


Awesome! What date did you schedule for? Or did you have the interview already too? Please be sure to add your application to our database to help others:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Browncapital

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> peaking in to see if anyone has gotten an interview email yet and how everyone is holding up! I hope I'm not the only one doom scrolling my chances already



I don’t think I got in. Especially if people are already hearing back.


----------



## Kevin Keegan

Chris W said:


> Awesome! What date did you schedule for? Or did you have the interview already too? Please be sure to add your application to our database to help others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Film School Application Database
> 
> 
> A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


I had the interview already. It went well as all the interview meetings go.
And yes I added my application to the database.


----------



## jasminewhoxx

Kevin Kegham said:


> I had the interview already. It went well as all the interview meetings go.
> And yes I added my application to the database.


I am having my interview today, kind of nervous. what questions did they ask? thanks!


----------



## Chris W

jasminewhoxx said:


> I am having my interview today, kind of nervous. what questions did they ask? thanks!


If you haven't already I recommend checking out these articles:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews



















 Film School Interview Questions


					This is a list of ACTUAL interview questions reported from posts from our members from the thousands of posts over the years on these boards. Please leave a reply in the discussion thread with any that you've had and I'll update the article.

Also WEAR NICE CLOTHES TO YOUR INTERVIEW - as an AFI...
				


Chris W
Sep 15, 2016
Category: Applying to Film School






Good luck!


----------



## LamontLamar

I had my interview today as well. I was a bit nervous, however, it ended up being more of a conversation. 

Secondly, seems that interviews are earlier this year for USC. Did anyone get a confirmation or suspect when we would find out our application status? 

(Going to submit my app, Chris! I got you!)


----------



## Chris W

TylerWilliams said:


> I was a bit nervous, however, it ended up being more of a conversation.


This is a common experience IIRC.


----------



## Joestar

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> peaking in to see if anyone has gotten an interview email yet and how everyone is holding up! I hope I'm not the only one doom scrolling my chances already


Same boat. Nothing so far on my end.


----------



## Browncapital

Joestar said:


> Same boat. Nothing so far on my end.



Me either….. I’m feeling sad.


----------



## qqqw1

I had my interview yesterday and I'm too nervous, but the interviewer is super nice. It takes about 17 minutes. Some questions are a bit unexpected. 
questions:
1. if I was underestimated by others
2. some questions about my short film
3. influences
4. how to collaborate
5. how to deal with my emotion
6. if I want to be a writer other than being a director
Then, I asked him 4 questions about the courses. He is very nice and patient. Before ending the conversation, the interviewer actually encouraged me and said I should be proud of myself. So, don't be nervous.
Fingers crossed！


----------



## Chris W

qqqw1 said:


> I had my interview yesterday and I'm too nervous, but the interviewer is super nice. It takes about 17 minutes. Some questions are a bit unexpected.
> questions:
> 1. if I was underestimated by others
> 2. some questions about my short film
> 3. influences
> 4. how to collaborate
> 5. how to deal with my emotion
> 6. if I want to be a writer other than being a director
> Then, I asked him 4 questions about the courses. He is very nice and patient. Before ending the conversation, the interviewer actually encouraged me and said I should be proud of myself. So, don't be nervous.
> Fingers crossed！


Congrats! I'm sure you did fine. Thanks for sharing your questions. Add your application to our database when you can as it'll help others even more! 

See the data it helps create below: 


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## a956

Haven't heard anything either, so I'm assuming I will also be rejected. I mean, I was kind of assuming it would happen so I wouldn't feel too disappointed, but it still hurts. :_)


----------



## Chris W

a956 said:


> Haven't heard anything either, so I'm assuming I will also be rejected. I mean, I was kind of assuming it would happen so I wouldn't feel too disappointed, but it still hurts. :_)


Way too early to assume that FYI


----------



## Browncapital

a956 said:


> Haven't heard anything either, so I'm assuming I will also be rejected. I mean, I was kind of assuming it would happen so I wouldn't feel too disappointed, but it still hurts. :_)



I feel like this too…. Like not even an interview? My application couldn’t have been that bad.


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Way too early to assume that FYI



How so?


----------



## a956

Chris W said:


> Way too early to assume that FYI


Thanks, I really hope you are right. I feel like if I got an interview I'd definitely pick their interest, but I don't know what to expect, so I'm just preparing for the worst.


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> How so?


I mean I could be wrong but it still seems early in the process at this point and each person on the committee interviews at their own pace and not everyone needs to be interviewed to be accepted. (<--- link has stats on % accepted without interview etc)

I'm sure you have read it but check out our interviews with a USC admissions committee member. Here's the relevant parts:

The USC Film School Interview​*How do interviews work in the admissions process?*

This is something that I feel is viewed with so much mystery. [Interviews] don't mean much at all. If I'm reading an application and there's something in that application that makes me want to know more about the applicant than what they've presented to me, I will do an interview with them.

It's not required. It doesn't mean you're getting any special treatment. The one thing that I'll say is, typically speaking, if we're going to go through the trouble of doing an interview, it's probably because there's something in that application that interested us enough to take the time to meet that person. It doesn't mean that just because we don't call someone, we're not interested.

*So, in that case, an interview isn’t a prerequisite for acceptance?*

I don't know the exact number, but when I was a student and I talked to my classmates, I think probably 50% of them who had gotten in had been interviewed and probably about 50% had not. That was a long time ago and it might have changed since.

*Is it common for you to interview both undergraduate students and MFA students or does one tend to be interviewed more than the other?*

Personally, I try to interview everybody I can.

*Are the people on the admissions committee the ones that do the interviews?*

Yes.

*Is it common for people to be denied after they have been interviewed?*

I'll tell you this: just because of the size of our classes, I’ll always have to deny more people that I interviewed than I accept. I know that on FilmSchool.org, it seems that everybody who had an interview got in. I don't want people getting discouraged, but I also want them to know that just because they got an interview doesn’t mean they are accepted.

*What are your interview tips?*

If someone interviews you, you don't know what they're looking for, because you don't know the reason they contacted you. So don't try and guess. Instead, just truly be yourself. Usually, we're not expecting for you to impress us as much as we're just trying to see if you're authentic, able to communicate in person, and match up with the person who we think wrote the application.














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> I mean I could be wrong but it still seems early in the process at this point and each person on the committee interviews at their own pace and not everyone needs to be interviewed to be accepted. (<--- link has stats on % accepted without interview etc)
> 
> I'm sure you have read it but check out our interviews with a USC admissions committee member. Here's the relevant parts:
> 
> The USC Film School Interview​*How do interviews work in the admissions process?*
> 
> This is something that I feel is viewed with so much mystery. [Interviews] don't mean much at all. If I'm reading an application and there's something in that application that makes me want to know more about the applicant than what they've presented to me, I will do an interview with them.
> 
> It's not required. It doesn't mean you're getting any special treatment. The one thing that I'll say is, typically speaking, if we're going to go through the trouble of doing an interview, it's probably because there's something in that application that interested us enough to take the time to meet that person. It doesn't mean that just because we don't call someone, we're not interested.
> 
> *So, in that case, an interview isn’t a prerequisite for acceptance?*
> 
> I don't know the exact number, but when I was a student and I talked to my classmates, I think probably 50% of them who had gotten in had been interviewed and probably about 50% had not. That was a long time ago and it might have changed since.
> 
> *Is it common for you to interview both undergraduate students and MFA students or does one tend to be interviewed more than the other?*
> 
> Personally, I try to interview everybody I can.
> 
> *Are the people on the admissions committee the ones that do the interviews?*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> *Is it common for people to be denied after they have been interviewed?*
> 
> I'll tell you this: just because of the size of our classes, I’ll always have to deny more people that I interviewed than I accept. I know that on FilmSchool.org, it seems that everybody who had an interview got in. I don't want people getting discouraged, but I also want them to know that just because they got an interview doesn’t mean they are accepted.
> 
> *What are your interview tips?*
> 
> If someone interviews you, you don't know what they're looking for, because you don't know the reason they contacted you. So don't try and guess. Instead, just truly be yourself. Usually, we're not expecting for you to impress us as much as we're just trying to see if you're authentic, able to communicate in person, and match up with the person who we think wrote the application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member
> 
> 
> Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
> 
> 
> 
> Svaja Paka
> Mar 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.00 star(s)
> 
> 
> 6 ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: 5
> Reviews: 4
> Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews



I understand that but at the same time… I kinda feel some kind of way that my application didn’t peak their interest enough for them to want or interview me. I’m mentally preparing myself for bad news that’s likely coming.


----------



## Chris W

a956 said:


> Thanks, I really hope you are right. I feel like if I got an interview I'd definitely pick their interest, but I don't know what to expect, so I'm just preparing for the worst.


Yeah. Read the article above for more insight. Also, the stats in this link below show the current percentages of people accepted without interviews as well as accepted student demographics on age, experience, country, degrees and more. 






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> I understand that but at the same time… I kinda feel some kind of way that my application didn’t peak their interest enough for them to want or interview me. I’m mentally preparing myself for bad news that’s likely coming.


Well. Not everyone gets in the first time and work harder on it next time if it doesn't happen this year. Here's another great article on just that. 














 After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...


					So...you’re applying for film school, huh?

I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
				


Septopus7
Nov 19, 2020
Comments: 8
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Well. Not everyone gets in the first time and work harder on it next time if it doesn't happen this year. Here's another great article on just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...
> 
> 
> So...you’re applying for film school, huh?
> 
> I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
> 
> 
> 
> Septopus7
> Nov 19, 2020
> Comments: 8
> Category: Applying to Film School



I also applied to other schools so maybe I’ll get good news from them.


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> I also applied to other schools so maybe I’ll get good news from them.


I started a general application thread as well that everyone should also chime in on with where they're applying and how everything is going. 






						Film School Applications 2022
					

Applying to film school this year?  I decided to create a general film school application thread for those of your applying in 2022 in addition to the individual film  school application threads.  Reply here with the film programs you are applying to or have applied to and meet your fellow...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Just realized the earlier January 7th earliest decision date was wrong as it was entered as the admitted off waitlist date. Earliest decision date is now February 11 for those of you who were worried.






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Just realized the earlier January 7th earliest decision date was wrong as it was entered as the admitted off waitlist date. Earliest decision date is now February 11 for those of you who were worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
> 
> 
> Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org



Is there any way to see if they viewed your video if one provided a YouTube link?


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> Is there any way to see if they viewed your video if one provided a YouTube link?


Saw this post on last years thread. 






						USC School of Cinematic Arts SCA MFA Film & TV Production Fall 2020
					

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)  List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will...



					www.filmschool.org
				




There should be a way in your youtube to see if people watched it if you go to your youtube analytics?


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

Browncapital said:


> I don’t think I got in. Especially if people are already hearing back.


I haven’t heard back yet either and spent a whole night combing over my application and picking at each mistake I made but it’s still early, the fat lady has yet to sing and even if we don’t get in it’s not a forever no! And Congrats to all the girlies who already interviewed! I know y’all crushed it!


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Saw this post on last years thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC School of Cinematic Arts SCA MFA Film & TV Production Fall 2020
> 
> 
> While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)  List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a way in your youtube to see if people watched it if you go to your youtube analytics?



Yeah I did. There was two views on my film submission on Jan  2nd. The last view on my USC introduction video on Dec. 31st.


----------



## Browncapital

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> I haven’t heard back yet either and spent a whole night combing over my application and picking at each mistake I made but it’s still early, the fat lady has yet to sing and even if we don’t get in it’s not a forever no! And Congrats to all the girlies who already interviewed! I know y’all crushed it!



Does USC have an affinity for certain genres? My film concept was a historical romance.

Also what other dates are they sending interviews out?


----------



## Joestar

This'll be my second time. Kind of pessimistic but here's hoping.


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Saw this post on last years thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC School of Cinematic Arts SCA MFA Film & TV Production Fall 2020
> 
> 
> While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)  List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a way in your youtube to see if people watched it if you go to your youtube analytics?



I just actually did it and realized I haven’t gotten a single view from slideroom from LA. Given that it’s possible they haven’t even looked at my application yet.


----------



## LamontLamar

Browncapital said:


> I just actually did it and realized I haven’t gotten a single view from slideroom from LA. Given that it’s possible they haven’t even looked at my application yet.


I have a friend that is a UX designer for Slideroom who mentioned all embedded videos (meaning watch through slide room website or another secure website) doesn't report views unless "viewed/opened up on Youtube". 

Don't lose hope based on analytics. On my analytics, I have "0" views but in my interview, the interviewer mentioned that they watched it and others reviewed it too.


----------



## Browncapital

TylerWilliams said:


> I have a friend that is a UX designer for Slideroom who mentioned all embedded videos (meaning watch through slide room website or another secure website) doesn't report views unless "viewed/opened up on Youtube".
> 
> Don't lose hope based on analytics. On my analytics, I have "0" views but in my interview, the interviewer mentioned that they watched it and others reviewed it too.



Thanks! I think mine will though because I linked it if that makes sense. I didn’t actually upload the video to slideroom. Just provided the link to YouTube. 

Does that make a difference?


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

Just got a text for an interview tomorrow. I’m nervous lol. They said it was informal, what kind of questions did they ask?


----------



## LamontLamar

Browncapital said:


> Thanks! I think mine will though because I linked it if that makes sense. I didn’t actually upload the video to slideroom. Just provided the link to YouTube.
> 
> Does that make a difference?


I did the same thing. Doesn't make a difference. Don't stress, stay calm.


----------



## Chris W

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> Just got a text for an interview tomorrow. I’m nervous lol. They said it was informal, what kind of questions did they ask?


Good luck! Read our interview with USC if you haven't already for interview advice. I believe someone in a post above mentioned questions they got. Also check out last year's threads as well:






						USC Film & TV Production MFA Fall 2021 Applicants Unite!
					

It's an unprecedented time to apply for film schools in LA but here we are, friends. Good luck to everyone! Looking forward to agonizing and swapping essays together :)



					www.filmschool.org
				









						USC SCA 2021 - Interview Process
					

Hi everyone   Happy New Year  I received an e-mail today about the interview process this weekend. Has anyone else received theirs?  For alumni do you have any advice on what to prepare for as far as questions goes?   If anyone wants to ban together to practice over the next few days I'm open...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also don't forget to edit your application to change the status as well as add your interview notification date and interview date when you can (and of course update with how it went too)

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## JoeIrv22

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> Just got a text for an interview tomorrow. I’m nervous lol. They said it was informal, what kind of questions did they ask?


When did you get the interview request?? Also congratsss!!


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

JoeIrv22 said:


> When did you get the interview request?? Also congratsss!!


I got it over text at 5:30pm EST! Thanks!


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

Chris W said:


> Good luck! Read our interview with USC if you haven't already for interview advice. I believe someone in a post above mentioned questions they got. Also check out last year's threads as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC Film & TV Production MFA Fall 2021 Applicants Unite!
> 
> 
> It's an unprecedented time to apply for film schools in LA but here we are, friends. Good luck to everyone! Looking forward to agonizing and swapping essays together :)
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC SCA 2021 - Interview Process
> 
> 
> Hi everyone   Happy New Year  I received an e-mail today about the interview process this weekend. Has anyone else received theirs?  For alumni do you have any advice on what to prepare for as far as questions goes?   If anyone wants to ban together to practice over the next few days I'm open...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't forget to edit your application to change the status as well as add your interview notification date and interview date when you can (and of course update with how it went too)
> 
> Hopefully that helps!


Ahh thank you so much, I’m reading them all right now and will update my application as well!


----------



## JoeIrv22

Still no updates on any interviews. Preparing for the worst 🙃


----------



## nb1299

JoeIrv22 said:


> Still no updates on any interviews. Preparing for the worst 🙃


Same here 😪 I was surprised to see they started already. It's still very early to know but I had a lot of doubt about my app from the start lol. Good luck though, you never know!

And to everyone being interviewed/waiting on a result - best of luck!


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

hello just wanted to document the questions that were asked:

1. Tell me more about your video submission
2. Why USC instead of other film schools?
3. There’s a lot of group projects. How would you handle conflict if one of your teammates is not doing their work
4. What kind of films do you want to make

it was so short I was kinda shocked! Professor Whitman was really nice and straightforward about the process. Make sure to have engaging questions to ask back (and make sure your invested in knowing the answer)….and now….we’re back to the big wait.


----------



## dchuang0710

Just got my zoom interview request today! 
Has anyone been interviewed by professor Michael Taylor?
Feeling super nervous now…


----------



## Chris W

We also have this forum too if you have interview specific questions. 






						Interview Questions
					

Advice on what interview questions to prepare for, what to wear for your interview, what types of questions YOU should have for them, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## JoeIrv22

Does anyone know when the interviews end lol like how long is the window open?


----------



## Chris W

JoeIrv22 said:


> Does anyone know when the interviews end lol like how long is the window open?


You can check previous year's applications to get an idea. 

Full admission stats here.


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

dchuang0710 said:


> Just got my zoom interview request today!
> Has anyone been interviewed by professor Michael Taylor?
> Feeling super nervous now…


ahh congrats dude! I lowkey did a stalk on my interviewer. I hope it goes well!


----------



## dibsfreenergy

Submitted my application on the 13th of November, haven't received any communication yet.
When is the appropriate time to start panicking 🥰?
Till when do people get fresh interview notifications usually?


----------



## a956

Wait, I just realised I submitted my application literally 4 hours before the application deadline. Is it possible that the application reviews are happening by date order? Because if so, I won't be expecting a response any time soon and it kind of means I could still have a chance, but I don't want to get excited about something that I'm purely speculating about.


----------



## Browncapital

dibsfreenergy said:


> Submitted my application on the 13th of November, haven't received any communication yet.
> When is the appropriate time to start panicking 🥰?
> Till when do people get fresh interview notifications usually?



My guess is Mid February. But I don't know.


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

dibsfreenergy said:


> Submitted my application on the 13th of November, haven't received any communication yet.
> When is the appropriate time to start panicking 🥰?
> Till when do people get fresh interview notifications usually?


on last years thread, some people got them in February! so no panics yet!!


----------



## qqqw1

a956 said:


> Wait, I just realised I submitted my application literally 4 hours before the application deadline. Is it possible that the application reviews are happening by date order? Because if so, I won't be expecting a response any time soon and it kind of means I could still have a chance, but I don't want to get excited about something that I'm purely speculating about.


There is still a chance to get in without an interview. I submitted my application after the deadline but had the interview a few days ago. So the review process may be random not by date order.


----------



## Chris W

dibsfreenergy said:


> Till when do people get fresh interview notifications usually?


See the acceptance and notification dates here.

Remember to add your application to the database too!


----------



## a956

qqqw1 said:


> There is still a chance to get in without an interview. I submitted my application after the deadline but had the interview a few days ago. So the review process may be random not by date order.



I know you wrote this with the best of intentions but I just dropped a little tear. Not trying to be dramatic but it's likely that I'll have to see yall going to the Oscars from the comfort of my single sized bed.


----------



## JoeIrv22

a956 said:


> I know you wrote this with the best of intentions but I just dropped a little tear. Not trying to be dramatic but it's likely that I'll have to see yall going to the Oscars from the comfort of my single sized bed.


felt this on a spiritual level😂😂


----------



## qqqw1

a956 said:


> I know you wrote this with the best of intentions but I just dropped a little tear. Not trying to be dramatic but it's likely that I'll have to see yall going to the Oscars from the comfort of my single sized bed.


NO! Seriously, it's way too early to deny yourself! The committee member said half of the students are admitted without an interview and the school is still sending out fresh interview requests. Maybe the school thinks they've already known you well through your application materials. Don't panic!!!!


----------



## dibsfreenergy

a956 said:


> I know you wrote this with the best of intentions but I just dropped a little tear. Not trying to be dramatic but it's likely that I'll have to see yall going to the Oscars from the comfort of my single sized bed.


You my friend are made for greater things than filmschool


----------



## a956

dibsfreenergy said:


> You my friend are made for greater things than filmschool


I hope you mean you are a millionaire on your deathbed and are looking for an heir to spend your fortune, which if it's the case, then yes, I absolutely am the person made for that.


----------



## a956

qqqw1 said:


> NO! Seriously, it's way too early to deny yourself! The committee member said half of the students are admitted without an interview and the school is still sending out fresh interview requests. Maybe the school thinks they've already known you well through your application materials. Don't panic!!!!


I'd be legitimately flabbergasted if that happened, I haven't gone to film school like... ever, my marketing is based on pretending to be the most interesting version of myself so they'd get curious enough to interview me or something. I have the feeling that Acceptance without an Interview is a bit off the charts for me, but who knows. Maybe they were charmed by my average grades and mediocre portfolio.


----------



## Browncapital

a956 said:


> I'd be legitimately flabbergasted if that happened, I haven't gone to film school like... ever, my marketing is based on pretending to be the most interesting version of myself so they'd get curious enough to interview me or something. I have the feeling that Acceptance without an Interview is a bit off the charts for me, but who knows. Maybe they were charmed by my average grades and mediocre portfolio.



I copied and pasted this from their website:

There are no admission interviews but applicants may be contacted for more information or clarification of submitted materials. The committee ensures that all applicants are judged equitably by limiting evaluation to the items listed.


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> I copied and pasted this from their website:
> 
> There are no admission interviews but applicants may be contacted for more information or clarification of submitted materials. The committee ensures that all applicants are judged equitably by limiting evaluation to the items listed.


Pretty sure that's screenwriting not production. Production has interviews.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Pretty sure that's screenwriting not production. Production has interviews.


Nevermind. It's on the production page. Is this a change from previous years? Or was this always the case and they just didn't call them real interviews.


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Pretty sure that's screenwriting not production. Production has interviews.





			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures
		


I got that from the USC Production section:


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures
> 
> 
> 
> I got that from the USC Production section:
> 
> View attachment 2784


Hmmm. Well they definitely interviewed in previous years but maybe those were just the same unofficial not really an interview interview as an interview is not required for acceptance.


----------



## a956

Browncapital said:


> I copied and pasted this from their website:
> 
> There are no admission interviews but applicants may be contacted for more information or clarification of submitted materials. The committee ensures that all applicants are judged equitably by limiting evaluation to the items listed.


What the heck does this mean? Like "we interview people but it's more like an informal thing"??


----------



## a956

Chris W said:


> Hmmm. Well they definitely interviewed in previous years but maybe those were just the same unofficial not really an interview interview as an interview is not required for acceptance.


This is exactly what I thought


----------



## jasminewhoxx

hey guys! I got email from Ms. Park ( director of SCA), telling me they didn’t receive my official transcript. But according to my currier service company it was delivered on November 3 2021. Also all the International delivery services are closed because of the omicron situation in Beijing. and Ms. Park tole me the deadline is this Friday (January 21 2022).
weird thing is I have never received any email from graduate admission office before regarding my transcript is missing.
Does anyone else hear back from USC SCA?


----------



## dibsfreenergy

Hey guys, just got an email from Jeremy Deneau regarding my zoom interview. Has he been there for any of your interviews? If yes, any tips ?
Totally not panicking.


----------



## nb1299

jasminewhoxx said:


> hey guys! I got email from Ms. Park ( director of SCA), telling me they didn’t receive my official transcript. But according to my currier service company it was delivered on November 3 2021. Also all the International delivery services are closed because of the omicron situation in Beijing. and Ms. Park tole me the deadline is this Friday (January 21 2022).
> weird thing is I have never received any email from graduate admission office before regarding my transcript is missing.
> Does anyone else hear back from USC SCA?


Hi! I was having soo much trouble with my transcript. At some point, they emailed me a notification with the transcript requirement page, and it seemed to have been updated from when I’d seen the page initially because it now says they accept electronic transcripts from anywhere in the world.

I just contacted my uni asking them to send my e-transcript to USC’s email etrans@usc.edu

I’d call the USC office just to be safe, but I’m sure that you can simply have your transcript officially emailed to them by your institution and it’ll be fine.


----------



## jasminewhoxx

nb1299 said:


> Hi! I was having soo much trouble with my transcript. At some point, they emailed me a notification with the transcript requirement page, and it seemed to have been updated from when I’d seen the page initially because it now says they accept electronic transcripts from anywhere in the world.
> 
> I just contacted my uni asking them to send my e-transcript to USC’s email etrans@usc.edu
> 
> I’d call the USC office just to be safe, but I’m sure that you can simply have your transcript officially emailed to them by your institution and it’ll be fine.


Thank you for your advice. But I'm in China, and my university cannot send the transcript to the states  the time difference is also pain in the ass. I will just call their office tomorrow and see from there. Finger crossed


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

dibsfreenergy said:


> Hey guys, just got an email from Jeremy Deneau regarding my zoom interview. Has he been there for any of your interviews? If yes, any tips ?
> Totally not panicking.


I didn’t have him but congrats dude!!


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

Hi everyone, yesterday evening I got an email from Linda J. Brown for an interview! I just finished our interview today. We talked for a full hour!!! but it didn't seem that long. It felt like a good interview, so I'm hoping for the best.

Questions asked:

When were you happiest?
She asked me about my job (office PA for HBO limited series). How did i get my job? How would I compare it to my internship at a popular daytime talk show?
What is one talent you wish you had?
What is one thing you would change about yourself?
What was my greatest accomplishment?
What is my most prized possession?
What directors/films do I love/like?

Best of luck to everyone out there!


----------



## Chris W

Awesome! Be sure to update your applications.


----------



## JoeIrv22

FOR ANYONE INTERVIEWED: has your application on the GradCAS changed at all?


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

JoeIrv22 said:


> FOR ANYONE INTERVIEWED: has your application on the GradCAS changed at all?


no mine hasn’t


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> Hi everyone, yesterday evening I got an email from Linda J. Brown for an interview! I just finished our interview today. We talked for a full hour!!! but it didn't seem that long. It felt like a good interview, so I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> Questions asked:
> 
> When were you happiest?
> She asked me about my job (office PA for HBO limited series). How did i get my job? How would I compare it to my internship at a popular daytime talk show?
> What is one talent you wish you had?
> What is one thing you would change about yourself?
> What was my greatest accomplishment?
> What is my most prized possession?
> What directors/films do I love/like?
> 
> Best of luck to everyone out there!


ahh i’m glad it went well! also how did you get a PA job at HBO? that is so cool! not gonna lie, mine was so short. i’m worried i messed it up 🙃


----------



## LamontLamar

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> ahh i’m glad it went well! also how did you get a PA job at HBO? that is so cool! not gonna lie, mine was so short. i’m worried i messed it up 🙃


Mine was so short as well! But I have heard Linda Brown LOVES to talk so I am glad you got the chance to meet her.


----------



## Umie13

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> Hi everyone, yesterday evening I got an email from Linda J. Brown for an interview! I just finished our interview today. We talked for a full hour!!! but it didn't seem that long. It felt like a good interview, so I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> Questions asked:
> 
> When were you happiest?
> She asked me about my job (office PA for HBO limited series). How did i get my job? How would I compare it to my internship at a popular daytime talk show?
> What is one talent you wish you had?
> What is one thing you would change about yourself?
> What was my greatest accomplishment?
> What is my most prized possession?
> What directors/films do I love/like?
> 
> Best of luck to everyone out there!


I've applied for the Writing programme so I couldn't help in viewing this thread. 
What stood out with your post was that you only had 24 hours notice before your interview?! Sheesh! My anxiety would've been all over the place! Haha!

I hope it went well!


----------



## JADEL

I just checked vimeo and I found that I got some impressions from slideroom in Los Angeles on the 16th (0 views btw😂) But I don't get any interview notifications right now. Gosh I'm so sick of waiting.


----------



## LIN CINDY

qqqw1 said:


> There is still a chance to get in without an interview. I submitted my application after the deadline but had the interview a few days ago. So the review process may be random not by date order.


Congrats on getting the interview! How was that?


----------



## JADEL

So it’s been three days since they read my materials and I still haven’t got anything. I think this is the end. 😂 Good luck to everyone though! 💪🏼💪🏼


----------



## Browncapital

JADEL said:


> So it’s been three days since they read my materials and I still haven’t got anything. I think this is the end. 😂 Good luck to everyone though! 💪🏼💪🏼



I haven’t heard from them. I don’t think I got in either. This rejection will hurt but I may get some good news from others (UCLA) so it won’t hurt too much.

Also how do you know they read your materials?


----------



## lightn1548

Has anyone asked their interviewer when decisions will be made?


----------



## JADEL

Browncapital said:


> I haven’t heard from them. I don’t think I got in either. This rejection will hurt but I may get some good news from others (UCLA) so it won’t hurt too much.
> 
> Also how do you know they read your materials?


According to the vimeo analytics, my video submissions got several impressions from slideroom in LA three days ago. Actually, I’m pretty confident about my materials for USC... but I’ll never know what went wrong 😞


----------



## JADEL

Browncapital said:


> I haven’t heard from them. I don’t think I got in either. This rejection will hurt but I may get some good news from others (UCLA) so it won’t hurt too much.
> 
> Also how do you know they read your materials?


Also, my friend had an interview yesterday and her interviewer said that they still have a lot of materials to go over, so don't lose hope!! (Anyway it's over for me lol)


----------



## a956

JADEL said:


> So it’s been three days since they read my materials and I still haven’t got anything. I think this is the end. 😂 Good luck to everyone though! 💪🏼💪🏼


How do you know that they have read your materials??


----------



## JADEL

a956 said:


> How do you know that they have read your materials??


According to the vimeo analytics, my video submissions got several impressions from slideroom in LA three days ago.


----------



## wuzpoppin

lightn1548 said:


> Has anyone asked their interviewer when decisions will be made?


my interviewer said she wasn’t exactly sure but it would be some time next month, so i’m thinking end of february like last year


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> ahh i’m glad it went well! also how did you get a PA job at HBO? that is so cool! not gonna lie, mine was so short. i’m worried i messed it up 🙃


hey! long story short, a good friend of mine was already a PA and send in my resume when a position opened up  
as for the interview, her scheduling system let you know upfront it would be an hour long. I've applied and been interviewed previously, and those were short interviews . just depends on your interviewer i think


----------



## tomkristensen311

Hey everyone! Just had my interview on Wednesday with Linda Brown! Went awesome and we talked for over an hour.

She asked me an initial situational question where she posed a conflict and asked how I would respond.

Then she asked me all the same questions as posted above haha (thanks for the tip off). 

At the end of my interview she let me know that on Monday they send in their top picks, then everyone else who has been interviewed/reviewed gets bounced over to a second person who will take a final look at the app. She said we should hear final word by the end of the month/early February.

Good Luck!


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

tomkristensen311 said:


> Hey everyone! Just had my interview on Wednesday with Linda Brown! Went awesome and we talked for over an hour.
> 
> She asked me an initial situational question where she posed a conflict and asked how I would respond.
> 
> Then she asked me all the same questions as posted above haha (thanks for the tip off).
> 
> At the end of my interview she let me know that on Monday they send in their top picks, then everyone else who has been interviewed/reviewed gets bounced over to a second person who will take a final look at the app. She said we should hear final word by the end of the month/early February.
> 
> Good Luck!


woah. by the end of the month? now i’m sweatin


----------



## tomkristensen311

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> woah. by the end of the month? now i’m sweatin


She made it seem like there's a wide range but they will start letting people know around then? Idk


----------



## JADEL

tomkristensen311 said:


> Hey everyone! Just had my interview on Wednesday with Linda Brown! Went awesome and we talked for over an hour.
> 
> She asked me an initial situational question where she posed a conflict and asked how I would respond.
> 
> Then she asked me all the same questions as posted above haha (thanks for the tip off).
> 
> At the end of my interview she let me know that on Monday they send in their top picks, then everyone else who has been interviewed/reviewed gets bounced over to a second person who will take a final look at the app. She said we should hear final word by the end of the month/early February.
> 
> Good Luck!


Monday?? But I haven't even been interviewed yet... It's... OMG😩


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Just got my notification for an interview for today 😳 I’m very nervous/excited but thanks for the new info @tomkristensen311  it will be a weekend filled with butterflies in my stomach


----------



## e96

JADEL said:


> So it’s been three days since they read my materials and I still haven’t got anything. I think this is the end. 😂 Good luck to everyone though! 💪🏼💪🏼


I haven’t been interviewed, and I still feel really confident about my application. I have not lost any hope so you shouldn’t either until we receive that final letter! I honestly think that if they have questions about someone’s application or find something interesting that poses questions stemming out of their own curiosity, that’s when they schedule an interview. But they’re going through so many, so they probably only interview if they feel like they have to! I really wouldn’t sweat it! 

Also, in the interview between the USC alum, she mentioned that half of the students who are accepted get interviewed and half aren’t. Therefore the stats on the website don’t reflect those stats since obviously not all applications are uploaded here! 🙂


----------



## JADEL

elisabethsofia said:


> I haven’t been interviewed, and I still feel really confident about my application. I have not lost any hope so you shouldn’t either until we receive that final letter! I honestly think that if they have questions about someone’s application or find something interesting that poses questions stemming out of their own curiosity, that’s when they schedule an interview. But they’re going through so many, so they probably only interview if they feel like they have to! I really wouldn’t sweat it!
> 
> Also, in the interview between the USC alum, she mentioned that half of the students who are accepted get interviewed and half aren’t. Therefore the stats on the website don’t reflect those stats since obviously not all applications are uploaded here! 🙂


Yeah, you're right!! I'm actually very confident about my materials too! It's just that I've never heard of an applicant being accepted without an interview in the past few years, so I've become very flustered... But who knows, maybe there will be some kind of miracle this year!! And maybe that applicant didn't post his or her application in here. AND maybe the committee has no question asking us because our materials are already eligible to be recommended (just kidding hahaha) 😝😝


----------



## Chris W

JADEL said:


> It's just that I've never heard of an applicant being accepted without an interview in the past few years,


You can see that people were admitted without interview here but you're right that it's been a while. At least it's been a while since someone reported that being the case. Unfortunately not everyone who applies adds their application to our site. But they should!


----------



## Chris W

And you can see from that link above that even if you do get an interview the acceptance rate is still relatively low (those accepted who were interviewed). It's a tough school to get into. But don't give up!


----------



## AKA3344

hi guys, I am wondering how you received the interview notification. Is it a text or call, or email? I don't usually pick up calls from unknown numbers, so just want to make sure...


----------



## scaldwellkerson

I received an email but I think it depends on the professor.


----------



## e96

elisabethsofia said:


> I haven’t been interviewed, and I still feel really confident about my application. I have not lost any hope so you shouldn’t either until we receive that final letter! I honestly think that if they have questions about someone’s application or find something interesting that poses questions stemming out of their own curiosity, that’s when they schedule an interview. But they’re going through so many, so they probably only interview if they feel like they have to! I really wouldn’t sweat it!





Chris W said:


> And you can see from that link above that even if you do get an interview the acceptance rate is still relatively low (those accepted who were interviewed). It's a tough school to get into. But don't give up!


Yeah, I think there’s a good chance many don’t upload their apps here. And also that’s why it’s so important to have options. Like if I’m accepted to either Chapman, LMU, or SCAD  and denied from USC, I will not be heartbroken.  Whatever is meant to be will be.


----------



## lzy234

Received an interview email and just had my interview today. don't lose hope guys!


----------



## scaldwellkerson

lzy234 said:


> Received an interview email and just had my interview today. don't lose hope guys!


Congrats on your interview! How do you think it went?


----------



## lzy234

scaldwellkerson said:


> Congrats on your interview! How do you think it went?


ty! I feel it went great. We talked a lot about my works and curriculum. It lasts about 40 mins long.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

lzy234 said:


> ty! I feel it went great. We talked a lot about my works and curriculum. It lasts about 40 mins long.


Glad yours went well


----------



## Chris W

lzy234 said:


> Received an interview email and just had my interview today. don't lose hope guys!


Congrats! Don't forget to add your application to our database (or update it if you already have one) when you can.

The more applications in our database the more accurate all of our acceptance data and dates can be and that's really helpful to everybody.


----------



## LIN CINDY

Hey guys! I just want to double check that does the interview time follow the California time zone?


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

LIN CINDY said:


> Hey guys! I just want to double check that does the interview time follow the California time zone?


yes it is!! I asked my interviewer like 3 times beforehand


----------



## scaldwellkerson

LIN CINDY said:


> Hey guys! I just want to double check that does the interview time follow the California time zone?


Yes all in Pacific time


----------



## Browncapital

I keep getting returning viewers on my videos. Does anyone else?

Also, it is from slideroom. It says it on youtube analytics.


----------



## Browncapital

Browncapital said:


> I keep getting returning viewers on my videos. Does anyone else?
> 
> Also, it is from slideroom. It says it on youtube analytics.



I just checked my analytics again and like five viewers watched my film submission from slideroom yesterday.


----------



## lightn1548

Browncapital said:


> I just checked my analytics again and like five viewers watched my film submission from slideroom yesterday.


Did you have an interview?


----------



## Browncapital

lightn1548 said:


> Did you have an interview?



I mean they viewed my stuff yesterday and so far today I haven't heard anything. I'm gonna be on the lookout and keep yall updated.


----------



## Umie13

Browncapital said:


> I mean they viewed my stuff yesterday and so far today I haven't heard anything. I'm gonna be on the lookout and keep yall updated.


Good luck! I got my fingers crossed for you 🤞


----------



## JADEL

Browncapital said:


> I mean they viewed my stuff yesterday


That's great!!! They just opened my submissions but they didn't view them lol. (cuz I found that if they do watch my submissions from slideroom, the analytics will report views.)


----------



## JoeIrv22

Any new updates?


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

my transcripts were all messed up, but that’s about it.
moral: non-existent 
frantically checking each email notification: extremely high
the King Richard movie that I just finished: Really good, 5 stars (not relevant, just wanted to share)


----------



## LamontLamar

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> my transcripts were all messed up, but that’s about it.
> moral: non-existent
> frantically checking each email notification: extremely high
> the King Richard movie that I just finished: Really good, 5 stars (not relevant, just wanted to share)


Did you get notified that your transcripts were messed up? Or did you email someone?

Curious to know if anyone else is getting this on their account:


----------



## goingrl

scaldwellkerson said:


> Congrats on your interview! How do you think it went?


----------



## goingrl

lzy234 said:


> Received an interview email and just had my interview today. don't lose hope guys!


Congrats! What's your conentration?


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

TylerWilliams said:


> Did you get notified that your transcripts were messed up? Or did you email someone?
> 
> Curious to know if anyone else is getting this on their account:
> View attachment 2806


ya I was notified by email from Mrs. Park. I just had to send in my transcripts from the college I did dual enrollment for in HS and then send her a scanned copy of my transcript


----------



## Umie13

TylerWilliams said:


> Did you get notified that your transcripts were messed up? Or did you email someone?
> 
> Curious to know if anyone else is getting this on their account:
> View attachment 2806


Hi! How do you access that page? I don't think I've ever seen 'Eligibility Checks' 'Application' tabs in the portal section before!


----------



## Browncapital

Umie13 said:


> Hi! How do you access that page? I don't think I've ever seen 'Eligibility Checks' 'Application' tabs in the portal section before!



It’s under financial aid application from Youusc


----------



## Umie13

Ahhh got it! Thanks!


----------



## lightn1548

Nothing yet?!?


----------



## JoeIrv22

Nothing 🙃


----------



## wuzpoppin

based on previous years, we won't hear back for another 3 weeks 

the outlier was 2019 or something where they heard back mid-february but that was out of the ordinary


----------



## Browncapital

wuzpoppin said:


> based on previous years, we won't hear back for another 3 weeks
> 
> the outlier was 2019 or something where they heard back mid-february but that was out of the ordinary



Considering I wasn’t interviewed, though they say it’s not required I’m assuming I didn’t get in.   I’m no longer keeping tabs or actively checking tbh.


----------



## JoeIrv22

Browncapital said:


> Considering I wasn’t interviewed, though they say it’s not required I’m assuming I didn’t get in.   I’m no longer keeping tabs or actively checking tbh


Is the interview portion over? I haven’t gotten interviewed either but i’m still keeping hope that i’ll get a notification


----------



## Browncapital

JoeIrv22 said:


> Is the interview portion over? I haven’t gotten interviewed either but i’m still keeping hope that i’ll get a notification



I’m assuming it is. They likely will say it isn’t if you email them, but they say that to everyone. They reached out in December to people and a bunch in January. I think they already made their selections. 

For me I’m finished, There were multiple people at USC who watched my film submission. Even like 4 revisiters towards the end of January.

I haven’t heard anything since then so I’m assuming it’s a no.


----------



## JADEL

I assume they've stopped sending the interviews, too. And I've heard that one interviewer told the applicant their specific rank directly in the interview, which I think is not a good idea. Anyway, they may have reviewed my materials, but my short film hasn't been watched yet. I just think that if they only allow one professor to review my application... it's just a matter of luck.


----------



## Browncapital

JADEL said:


> I assume they've stopped sending the interviews, too. And I've heard that one interviewer told the applicant their specific rank directly in the interview, which I think is not a good idea. Anyway, they may have reviewed my materials, but my short film hasn't been watched yet. I just think that if they only allow one professor to review my application... it's just a matter of luck.



I also don’t think they are telling the truth when they say ppl are admitted without an interview. I don’t think I’ve come across a profile on here that was.

I also think they already know who they are admitting and made their selections. They likely are just finishing up reading and watching the rest of the stuff. Just to say they did.


----------



## JADEL

Browncapital said:


> I also don’t think they are telling the truth when they say ppl are admitted without an interview. I don’t think I’ve come across a profile on here that was.
> 
> I also think they already know who they are admitting and made their selections. They likely are just finishing up reading and watching the rest of the stuff. Just to say they did.


Actually, some applicants did get in without an interview, but that was three years ago. (At least this happened every year from 2016 to 2019.) But you're right, sometimes they just don't want to tell u the truth. I've applied to USC four times and I'm so tired now.


----------



## colbarrios

Browncapital said:


> I also don’t think they are telling the truth when they say ppl are admitted without an interview. I don’t think I’ve come across a profile on here that was.
> 
> I also think they already know who they are admitting and made their selections. They likely are just finishing up reading and watching the rest of the stuff. Just to say they did.


A friend of mine is currently attending and told me that there are people who got in without an interview.


----------



## drewsername

Different program but my gf got in for media studies without an interview last year.


----------



## Jennie.

wuzpoppin said:


> based on previous years, we won't hear back for another 3 weeks
> 
> the outlier was 2019 or something where they heard back mid-february but that was out of the ordinary


My friend got the offer on February 25th last year. I guess it is the same time this year. Waiting anxiously...


----------



## LamontLamar

Just a waiting game...good luck peps. Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Jennie.

Does anyone know what percentage of interviewees are finally admitted?

I had my interview a few weeks ago, and I'm really anxious now...


----------



## Chris W

Tong said:


> Does anyone know what percentage of interviewees are finally admitted?


Those stats can be found here in the Supporting Member extra admissions data compiled from all the applications in our database.


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

I hope we hear back next week! The stress has been real, can’t wait for it to be over. But one a brighter note, what’s everyone’s favorite movie? Get our mind off of things for a while lol


----------



## scaldwellkerson

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> I hope we hear back next week! The stress has been real, can’t wait for it to be over. But one a brighter note, what’s everyone’s favorite movie? Get our mind off of things for a while lol


My favorite movie from last year was Zola. Favorite movie is a very hard question


----------



## LamontLamar

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> I hope we hear back next week! The stress has been real, can’t wait for it to be over. But one a brighter note, what’s everyone’s favorite movie? Get our mind off of things for a while lol


My ultimate favorite movie is Forrest Gump!


----------



## Umie13

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> I hope we hear back next week! The stress has been real, can’t wait for it to be over. But one a brighter note, what’s everyone’s favorite movie? Get our mind off of things for a while lol


My favorite is The Shape of Water.

I'm currently doing a Pixar run with 'Up' currently playing as I send this!


----------



## Umie13

Umie13 said:


> My favorite is The Shape of Water.
> 
> I'm currently doing a Pixar run with 'Up' currently playing as I send this!


I've also realised how apt the movie 'Up' is in regards to this forum. No matter what stage you are at with your life, do what brings you joy. Life is too short!☀️


----------



## wuzpoppin

can anyone else access the youSC site?

it’s not loading for me which i think is our annual sign that they’re updating decisions lol


----------



## Umie13

wuzpoppin said:


> can anyone else access the youSC site?
> 
> it’s not loading for me which i think is our annual sign that they’re updating decisions lol


I thought to test youSC also. Not loading for me also haha.

Eeeeekkkkkk! 😧


----------



## colbarrios

It's loading for me!


----------



## Umie13

I mean, the main portal is loading. The 'Decision Status' link isn't loading haha.


----------



## colbarrios

Umie13 said:


> I mean, the main portal is loading. The 'Decision Status' link isn't loading haha.


It's also loading for me, but no new info. But I'm not really expecting to hear anything back from them. Hopefully it's good news for you! 🙂


----------



## lightn1548

Working for me!


----------



## banastronaut

wuzpoppin said:


> can anyone else access the youSC site?
> 
> it’s not loading for me which i think is our annual sign that they’re updating decisions lol


It was loading just fine for me when you posted this, but now I'm getting an error message. It does seem like something is going on...


----------



## happiernow

wuzpoppin said:


> can anyone else access the youSC site?
> 
> it’s not loading for me which i think is our annual sign that they’re updating decisions lol


it’s been doing that on and off all day. i tried to log in this morning and got an error on the decision page. we’ll see if that means anything!


----------



## wuzpoppin

happiernow said:


> it’s been doing that on and off all day. i tried to log in this morning and got an error on the decision page. we’ll see if that means anything!


same with the on and off! i don’t think we’ll hear back this weekend but i’m betting next weekend


----------



## Umie13

I had a thought...

Are letters sent out at random times? I've tried to go through previous years and see for certain. Perhaps, as we've seen our accounts temporarily unavailable the admissions department have set up the letters to be released automatically at a set time/date?


----------



## Jennie.

Chris W said:


> Those stats can be found here in the Supporting Member extra admissions data compiled from all the applications in our database.


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## JADEL

You guys can check this link and see if it works for u!


----------



## cgold

Browncapital said:


> I also don’t think they are telling the truth when they say ppl are admitted without an interview. I don’t think I’ve come across a profile on here that was.
> 
> I also think they already know who they are admitting and made their selections. They likely are just finishing up reading and watching the rest of the stuff. Just to say they did.


USC student here! have plenty of friends admitted without interview


----------



## JADEL

cgold said:


> USC student here! have plenty of friends admitted without interview


Omg really? You mean production MFA? 😳


----------



## cgold

JADEL said:


> Omg really? You mean production MFA? 😳


yup!! don’t lose hope!


----------



## JADEL

cgold said:


> yup!! don’t lose hope!


Thank u for this information!! 😭


----------



## Chris W

wuzpoppin said:


> same with the on and off! i don’t think we’ll hear back this weekend but i’m betting next weekend


Are you getting a timeout or an error? Maybe all of you are overloading it. 🤣


----------



## Joestar

Has anybody gotten any admission, waitlisting, or even rejection notification? Is it normal to be this deep into Feb with no word from USC?


----------



## Umie13

Joestar said:


> Has anybody gotten any admission, waitlisting, or even rejection notification? Is it normal to be this deep into Feb with no word from USC?


This is the week that we should all start hearing back I should think judging what last years applicants went through. 

Also, last years applicants had the international students hear back first. I should think maybe from Thursday/Friday onwards?

The nerves are amplifying day-by-day lol


----------



## Joestar

Umie13 said:


> Also, last years applicants had the international students hear back first. I should think maybe from Thursday/Friday onwards?
> 
> The nerves are amplifying day-by-day lol


Tell me about it! If I'm getting rejected, I just want to get it over with and move on already lmao


----------



## colbarrios

Joestar said:


> Has anybody gotten any admission, waitlisting, or even rejection notification? Is it normal to be this deep into Feb with no word from USC?


Last year people got notified on like the 26th? of Feb. I might be a bit wrong on the exact date. But it’s coming very soon.


----------



## jasminewhoxx

Hey guys, just want to ask should financial documents be submitted with the application for international students? or after admission is fine too. Thanks!


----------



## Umie13

jasminewhoxx said:


> Hey guys, just want to ask should financial documents be submitted with the application for international students? or after admission is fine too. Thanks!


It isn't necessary. You can submit financial documents once you have been offered a place. I believe the admissions office recognizes that not everyone would have a full years tuition + living expenses sitting in their accounts right away and many applicants would want to try their luck in applying for scholarships to go in conjunction with any savings they might have.

Once offered a place/scholarship I THINK--and any SCA'ers secretly reading this please correct me if I'm wrong--the admissions office would then want to see the rest of your financials in order to secure your spot and begin the visa paperwork process.


----------



## Umie13

Umie13 said:


> It isn't necessary. You can submit financial documents once you have been offered a place. I believe the admissions office recognizes that not everyone would have a full years tuition + living expenses sitting in their accounts right away and many applicants would want to try their luck in applying for scholarships to go in conjunction with any savings they might have.
> 
> Once offered a place/scholarship I THINK--and any SCA'ers secretly reading this please correct me if I'm wrong--the admissions office would then want to see the rest of your financials in order to secure your spot and begin the visa paperwork process.


This is coming from my personal experience by the way. I had asked the question as I was blessed enough to have some savings over the years banked up in preparation for this however I was a little short on the target. I was happy to submit the documents as I had expressed interest with scholarship opportunities to help top it off but I thought to maybe wait it out as my application by then was already in review according to the admissions office.


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

Joestar said:


> Has anybody gotten any admission, waitlisting, or even rejection notification? Is it normal to be this deep into Feb with no word from USC?


not over here! from what i’ve seen from past threads is really it’s any day now until maybe mid march. so fingers crossed


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hello all I haven't heard back from USC yet. Also just confused in the "Status" their application portal it just says application status "complete". Anyways goodluck everyone


----------



## Umie13

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hello all I haven't heard back from USC yet. Also just confused in the "Status" their application portal it just says application status "complete". Anyways goodluck everyone


I think the application portal will always show 'complete' as you had a complete application. The you.sc.edu website is the one to spam from this point onwards!


----------



## e96

Umie13 said:


> I think the application portal will always show 'complete' as you had a complete application. The you.sc.edu website is the one to spam from this point onwards!


I didn’t realize until a week ago that this is the website to check. You do need to set up another account to check this site though


----------



## howdoigetin

Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

howdoigetin said:


> Has anyone heard anything yet?


nope. holding on to the last glimmer of hope I have. hopefully this week 🤞🏾🤞🏾


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Not heard anything


----------



## NatalieQu

Anyone heard anything yet? The waiting is so painful.😭😭😭 Also, best luck to everyone.❤️


----------



## lskel

The anxiety-ridden applicant in me sees and honors the anxiety-ridden applicant in you. WHAT A TIME. No news yet and keeping my fingers crossed for us all! <3


----------



## JADEL

Relax, guys. The results will come out between this week and next. (I'm so peaceful now cuz as an international applicant, I didn't get the interview AGAIN.😂)


----------



## NatalieQu

JADEL said:


> Relax, guys. The results will come out between this week and next. (I'm so peaceful now cuz as an international applicant, I didn't get the interview AGAIN.😂)


Me neither😂 just got tired of waiting. But so grateful to find this community and know that I'm not going through this alone.


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

lskel said:


> The anxiety-ridden applicant in me sees and honors the anxiety-ridden applicant in you. WHAT A TIME. No news yet and keeping my fingers crossed for us all! <3


the anxiety-ridden applicant in me upholds and celebrates the anxiety-ridden applicant in you. can’t wait for this to be over!


----------



## a956

I got an email from them on the 19th asking me to re-submit my academic transcript because they couldn't process it. Is it weird that they are asking for this documentation this late? I sent it and they said that "it will be processed into my file as quickly as possible", but I don't know if I should take it as a good signal or just remain neutral about it? I mean, if they were not interested in me they wouldn't ask for material a week before releasing their decisions, right? But of course, I have absolutely no clue of how admission teams operate.


----------



## Zuri Zhou

My friend got accepted a few hours ago and she is an international student. I believe you guys will receive offers soon, best wishes to all!


----------



## LamontLamar

Zuri Zhou said:


> My friend got accepted a few hours ago and she is an international student. I believe you guys will receive offers soon, best wishes to all!


Winter is coming! (Good luck everyone!)


----------



## NatalieQu

Zuri Zhou said:


> My friend got accepted a few hours ago and she is an international student. I believe you guys will receive offers soon, best wishes to all!


OMG，congrats to her!!!! If you wouldn't mind me asking, did she get an email or phone call, or is it updated on the YouSC page?


----------



## Chris W

Zuri Zhou said:


> My friend got accepted a few hours ago and she is an international student. I believe you guys will receive offers soon, best wishes to all!


Tell her to join the site.  Congrats to your friend!


----------



## fiere240

NatalieQu said:


> OMG，congrats to her!!!! If you wouldn't mind me asking, did she get an email or phone call, or is it updated on the YouSC page?


I'm an international student on the screenwriting side. I got an email to check yousc!

@Zuri Zhou congrats to your friend!! If she wants to get to know any more international SCA admits, I'm eager to get in touch!


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

anybody else hear back yet??


----------



## lskel

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> anybody else hear back yet??


not yet! 🤞🤞


----------



## wuzpoppin

yoooo i'm in!!! i didn't get an email, i just randomly checked right now! and i'm a domestic student


----------



## Jehan Patterson

I got in!!! On my birthday of all days😅


----------



## Jennie.

I got in !!!!!!


----------



## whoisTGW

Hooooooly shit. I got in as well. Congrats and good luck to everyone!


----------



## dchuang0710

I am in too!


----------



## StarkWayne

Been lurking around on this webpage for a while now...now that I've gotten in, I've decided to register! (yea)


----------



## dchuang0710

Do you guys know when they will provide financial/scholarship info?


----------



## asbjaved

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Jinna Dee

omgggg I'm in!!!!! 2022 fall!!!!


----------



## lskel

Congrats, everyone!! Still waiting over here, but stoked for y'all! <3


----------



## e96

Congratulations everyone! 🥰🎉🎉


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

congrats everyone! im still holding out some hope!!


----------



## yfftiffany

Still waiting here and congratulations guys🥰🥳🥳


----------



## NatalieQu

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## tomkristensen311

I got in!!


----------



## Chris W

wuzpoppin said:


> yoooo i'm in!!! i didn't get an email, i just randomly checked right now! and i'm a domestic student





Jehan Patterson said:


> I got in!!! On my birthday of all days😅





Tong said:


> I got in !!!!!!





whoisTGW said:


> Hooooooly shit. I got in as well. Congrats and good luck to everyone!





dchuang0710 said:


> I am in too!





StarkWayne said:


> Been lurking around on this webpage for a while now...now that I've gotten in, I've decided to register! (yea)





Jinna Dee said:


> omgggg I'm in!!!!! 2022 fall!!!!





tomkristensen311 said:


> I got in!!


Congrats!!!! 

Join and hop on the private USC forums for accepted applicants and current students and get that section going again. 

Join and start a 2022 thread in the private forum by using the link below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC
		


Get those private forums rocking again.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Join and hop on the private USC forums for accepted applicants and current students and get that section going again.
> 
> Join and start a 2022 thread in the private forum by using the link below:
> 
> 
> 
> PRIVATE CLUB - USC
> 
> 
> 
> Get those private forums rocking again.


Private USC Forum is located here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/usc-school-of-cinematic-arts-private-forum.187/
		


Go ahead and start a thread there for this year's accepted applicants when you can.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

I got in as well 🙏🏾, I was hoping to wait until most people in the thread received their final decisions. Congratulations to everyone and hopefully we'll have a nice cohort this fall!


----------



## Jehan Patterson

Chris W said:


> Private USC Forum is located here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/forums/usc-school-of-cinematic-arts-private-forum.187/
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and start a thread there for this year's accepted applicants when you can.


I'd love to make a forum, can I get the permission?


----------



## Chris W

Jehan Patterson said:


> I'd love to make a forum, can I get the permission?


Yes. Request access to join here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC
		


Press the join button in the top right.


----------



## omar810176

Did anyone got in without interview?


----------



## JADEL

I've heard that the professor would only interview with their top choices... But I don't know if all the professors pick the applicants in the same way. I emailed sca and they still replied me "not all admitted students will receive an admission interview." I don't want to believe that anymore. So I'm gonna reapply again, and that would be my fifth application and my last try. Anyway, congratulations guys.


----------



## a956

Has anyone received any other status update that is NOT accepted? Like, waitlisted o rejected?


----------



## eileenmcn

a956 said:


> Has anyone received any other status update that is NOT accepted? Like, waitlisted o rejected?


I haven't recieved anything! In my interview the professor told me I was talking to her becasue I was one of the five candidates she would pass forward, so I'm feeling disheartened and confused today! It's hard to imagine there will be a second round of admittance but for those of us without news I'm hoping it's not the end of the road.


----------



## Yang Qian

eileenmcn said:


> I haven't recieved anything! In my interview the professor told me I was talking to her becasue I was one of the five candidates she would pass forward, so I'm feeling disheartened and confused today! It's hard to imagine there will be a second round of admittance but for those of us without news I'm hoping it's not the end of the road.


same here! I think maybe we'll get into the waitlist. (admission for spring)


----------



## yfftiffany

same here... I'm just hoping to hear something to ease my mind


----------



## julesbeegood

same here, too. the professor I interviewed with told me that with any luck, he’d be hearing from me in the near future with good news about my admission decision, so I’m stressed I haven’t heard anything yet. crossing my fingers for at least the waitlist now


----------



## LIN CINDY

Have they already released all the offers?


----------



## StarkWayne

My friend (who was accepted as a spring enrollment last year) says that spring enrollment decision comes a bit later than the fall ones, so don't lose hope yet!


----------



## LIN CINDY

StarkWayne said:


> My friend (who was accepted as a spring enrollment last year) says that spring enrollment decision comes a bit later than the fall ones, so don't lose hope yet!


Can students who have applied for the fall semester get in as the spring enrollment?


----------



## StarkWayne

LIN CINDY said:


> Can students who have applied for the fall semester get in as the spring enrollment?


Hi! Yes! USC doesn't do spring applications? I think they just place people in spring so more people can be accepted!


----------



## dibsfreenergy

I got in, got my admit day before yesterday. Hadn't checked my email since.
All the best to everybody who's still waiting <3


----------



## Echo

Congrats guys!


----------



## Echo

Has anyone got a waitlist acceptance? I'm afraid maybe they have sent out all the offers for 2022 fall?


----------



## JohnsonZY

I had my interview but still receive nothing. Is the decision associated with the professor who interviews with you? I find my interview (on Jan. 8) was earlier than most of people. Maybe we didn't interview with the same professor.


----------



## Yang Qian

Echo said:


> Has anyone got a waitlist acceptance? I'm afraid maybe they have sent out all the offers for 2022 fall?


not yet. waiting...


----------



## Jennie.

Does anyone know the deadline for submitting the statement of intent?


----------



## Echo

JohnsonZY said:


> I had my interview but still receive nothing. Is the decision associated with the professor who interviews with you? I find my interview (on Jan. 8) was earlier than most of people. Maybe we didn't interview with the same professor.


I got an interview invitation from Mr. Watson on 11 Jan, and still haven't got any reply. Now I have started to think that, is it possible that the time we receive a reply/notification of our application is related to our name? For example,  If the spelling of my name starts with a 'Y', will I receive a reply/notification later than an applicant whose name starts with a 'A'?


----------



## LIN CINDY

Echo said:


> I got an interview invitation from Mr. Watson on 11 Jan, and still haven't got any reply. Now I have started to think that, is it possible that the time we receive a reply/notification of our application is related to our name? For example,  If the spelling of my name starts with a 'Y', will I receive a reply/notification later than an applicant whose name starts with a 'A'?


I heard from my friend who applied last year that they might have already sent out all the offers.


----------



## Echo

LIN CINDY said:


> I heard from my friend who applied last year that they might have already sent out all the offers.


OMG, that's frustrating. Hope i can get a waitlist at least.


----------



## wuzpoppin

Tong said:


> Does anyone know the deadline for submitting the statement of intent?


mine says april 16, but might be different for international and domestic


----------



## andy_ma

Echo said:


> I got an interview invitation from Mr. Watson on 11 Jan, and still haven't got any reply. Now I have started to think that, is it possible that the time we receive a reply/notification of our application is related to our name? For example,  If the spelling of my name starts with a 'Y', will I receive a reply/notification later than an applicant whose name starts with a 'A'?


Watson was also my interviewer. And, I vaguely remembered he mentioned in the interview that if someone was waitlisted, he will be guaranteed with a spot in the spring semester. I'm not sure if it is a sign that I will be waitlisted lol. Who knows... Let's just finger crossed and hope the good thing will come in the near future!


----------



## Echo

andy_ma said:


> Watson was also my interviewer. And, I vaguely remembered he mentioned in the interview that if someone was waitlisted, he will be guaranteed with a spot in the spring semester. I'm not sure if it is a sign that I will be waitlisted lol. Who knows... Let's just finger crossed and hope the good thing will come in the near future!


He is so kind! ;D 
Yep! Let's just hope for the best!


----------



## Jennie.

wuzpoppin said:


> mine says april 16, but might be different for international and domestic


Thanks! Where did you see this date?


----------



## wuzpoppin

Tong said:


> Thanks! Where did you see this date?


you have to select “yes” for confirming the statement of intent and then another check box pops up that shows the date


----------



## Jennie.

wuzpoppin said:


> you have to select “yes” for confirming the statement of intent and then another check box pops up that shows the date


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## goingrl

tomkristensen311 said:


> I got in!!


Congrats!


----------



## julesbeegood

Echo said:


> I got an interview invitation from Mr. Watson on 11 Jan, and still haven't got any reply. Now I have started to think that, is it possible that the time we receive a reply/notification of our application is related to our name? For example,  If the spelling of my name starts with a 'Y', will I receive a reply/notification later than an applicant whose name starts with a 'A'?


my name starts with a B and I haven’t heard back yet


----------



## goingrl




----------



## LIN CINDY

Do you guys know when do they usually send out the waitlist or rejection email?


----------



## Echo

LIN CINDY said:


> Do you guys know when do they usually send out the waitlist or rejection email?


I heard that some applicants have already received the waitlist acceptance offer?


----------



## e96

Echo said:


> I heard that some applicants have already received the waitlist acceptance offer?


Who did you hear this from?


----------



## e96

a956 said:


> so it's official huh?
> 
> View attachment 2906


Not until you receive a rejection letter! Also, can’t make assumptions until you hear back plus there may not be any rhyme or reason to how they notify students


----------



## jimzigs

Been following the forum for a while now after submitting my application. I did not get an interview nor have I heard anything from USC yet. But I did call the office of admission today and they said offers should be released in a few weeks. But then I mentioned that I've heard some people have already received their offers, now they are saying I should hear back in the next 1-2 weeks. They also mentioned that it's kind of random how they release the waitlist/reject/offer so it doesn't mean anything if I hadn't heard from USC yet. Hope this is helpful to everyone that's still waiting, but I'm not believing 100% of this because they tend to give different answers depending on who answers the phone.


----------



## a956

e96 said:


> Not until you receive a rejection letter! Also, can’t make assumptions until you hear back plus there may not be any rhyme or reason to how they notify students


I really hope you are right (btw we have similar usernames haha)


----------



## a956

jimzigs said:


> Been following the forum for a while now after submitting my application. I did not get an interview nor have I heard anything from USC yet. But I did call the office of admission today and they said offers should be released in a few weeks. But then I mentioned that I've heard some people have already received their offers, now they are saying I should hear back in the next 1-2 weeks. They also mentioned that it's kind of random how they release the waitlist/reject/offer so it doesn't mean anything if I hadn't heard from USC yet. Hope this is helpful to everyone that's still waiting, but I'm not believing 100% of this because they tend to give different answers depending on who answers the phone.


Bless your heart for this post, it helps me a bit with anxiety.


----------



## cgold

Chiming in again to let y’all know I was a waitlist offer person (ended up getting off the waitlist for fall) and I got my letter March 2. I remember the no letters came before the waitlist letters. 

hope this helps!! fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## andy_ma

jimzigs said:


> Been following the forum for a while now after submitting my application. I did not get an interview nor have I heard anything from USC yet. But I did call the office of admission today and they said offers should be released in a few weeks. But then I mentioned that I've heard some people have already received their offers, now they are saying I should hear back in the next 1-2 weeks. They also mentioned that it's kind of random how they release the waitlist/reject/offer so it doesn't mean anything if I hadn't heard from USC yet. Hope this is helpful to everyone that's still waiting, but I'm not believing 100% of this because they tend to give different answers depending on who answers the phone.


Thanks for your info. However, I don't fully believe their "random release" theory. If you look into last year's situation, there is a clear time pattern when people receive waitlists and offers. It is quite consecutive, which means they send waitlists/offers in batches. 

I think things are pretty clear now actually. One or two days later we will all know our DESTINY...


----------



## lskel

cgold said:


> Chiming in again to let y’all know I was a waitlist offer person (ended up getting off the waitlist for fall) and I got my letter March 2. I remember the no letters came before the waitlist letters.
> 
> hope this helps!! fingers crossed for all of you!


Super helpful! Thank you! I hope you’re enjoying your time there so far!


----------



## a956

I don't know if this is relevant, but I've been checking Twitter and it turns out that many people from other graduate courses at USC are receiving their acceptance letters between yesterday and today. Maybe not random, but they are definitely dropping acceptance letters in a different order.


----------



## a956

*Also found this on Quora from a former Law Professor*:

Llink: Does USC send rejection letters before acceptance letters for their graduate programs? I applied to the Annenberg School of Communication...


> "Almost all US universities send out their acceptances/rejections in multiple rounds that work something like this:
> 
> Round One: The first acceptances/rejections are sent to applicants who get either a clear “yes” or a clear “no.”
> 
> I have no idea what proportion of USC applicants are notified of their acceptances/rejections in Round One, so I’ll make up a number. We will pretend that 2/3 of applicants receive their notices in Round One.
> 
> The university then waits to see how many accepted applicants decide to enroll at USC. If the yield is high — if most applicants decide to enroll at USC — then few applicants will be offered admission during Round Two. If the yield is low, then more applicants will be offered admission during Round Two.
> 
> Round Two: The next set of acceptances/rejections are sent to applicants who were closer to the line. The university may or may not also waitlist people at this point.
> 
> The university then sits back and does another waiting game to see how many seats still remain in the class.
> 
> Round Three: All remaining applicants will be given either a “yes,” a “no,” or a “waitlist.”
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no way of predicting your chance of admission while the university is playing its waiting game. The admissions committee itself doesn’t know how many of the Round One applicants will accept their offer of admission."


----------



## GarrisBarris

Giving an update that will hopefully calm nerves. But JUST NOW received my waitlist offer from USC

So patience is key, severe patience


----------



## e96

GarrisBarris said:


> Giving an update that will hopefully calm nerves. But JUST NOW received my waitlist offer from USC
> 
> So patience is key, severe patience


Were you guaranteed admissions for Spring 2023?


----------



## filinese

Hi all! 

I've been very anxiously lurking on this thread for a while. I just got an email from USC Admissions and have been accepted onto the waitlist! In it, they do confirm that it guarantees admission for Spring 2023. I guess waitlist notification is an email rather than a posting onto the portal.  

This is my 3rd time applying, so patience really is key.


----------



## GarrisBarris

Directly from the email:

“If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2022 semester, we will offer you admission to our Spring 2023 class. The offer of admission to the Spring 2023 class is contingent upon the submission and approval of all required updated materials that may be necessary.”


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

Just got the email that I am waitlisted!!!! 😁 Looking forward to attending USC either in the fall (if I get off the waitlist) or in spring 2023!!


----------



## andy_ma

Omg they are sending out waitlist offers... Congrats to those who have it!


----------



## andy_ma

How long will this wave take? I am like, keep refreshing my email every 5 seconds...


----------



## andy_ma

By lurking on last year's situation, it seems the wave of waitlist offers started from about 4:50 PM to 12:30 AM (next day). So, if they do the same, it means we still get a chance.... Finger crossed!!!


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

i’m waitlisted! starting crying at work! congrats everyone can’t wait to meet and work with you all soon ✨✨


----------



## andy_ma

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> i’m waitlisted! starting crying at work! congrats everyone can’t wait to meet and work with you all soon ✨✨


Huge congrats! I find you were not interviewed but still receive the waitlist offer? I still have nothing since the interview...


----------



## andy_ma

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> i’m waitlisted! starting crying at work! congrats everyone can’t wait to meet and work with you all soon ✨✨


Oh sorry, I misread your info... But still big congrats to you!


----------



## julesbeegood

received my waitlist offer for fall 2022 with guaranteed admission for spring 2023!! congrats to everyone receiving their waitlist offers!!!


----------



## andy_ma

julesbeegood said:


> received my waitlist offer for fall 2022 with guaranteed admission for spring 2023!! congrats to everyone receiving their waitlist offers!!!


Congratulations! I'm wondering if this comes in order of the first name? I find the people who receive the offer now mostly start with B or C... Wish my waitlist is on the way...


----------



## eileenmcn

Recieved my waitlist/spring admittance at 3:18pm! Happy I chose a late lunch so I wasn't checking my email in front of my coworkers. I've had such a pit in my stomach since Sunday I'm still waiting to feel relieved.


----------



## turkey bacon & porkchops

Got my waitlist offer this afternoon as well!


----------



## julesbeegood

andy_ma said:


> Congratulations! I'm wondering if this comes in order of the first name? I find the people who receive the offer now mostly start with B or C... Wish my waitlist is on the way...


my last name starts with a B, so potentially could be alphabetical!


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

julesbeegood said:


> my last name starts with a B, so potentially could be alphabetical!


mine starts with a W so idk


----------



## Yangliu

Waitlisted!😭


----------



## LIN CINDY

Yangliu said:


> Waitlisted!😭


When did you receive the waitlist? I got my waitlist email but my application website does not have any changes. Is that normal?


----------



## Lavan

eileenmcn said:


> Recieved my waitlist/spring admittance at 3:18pm! Happy I chose a late lunch so I wasn't checking my email in front of my coworkers. I've had such a pit in my stomach since Sunday I'm still waiting to feel relieved.


congrats!! did you get an interview?


----------



## Yangliu

LIN CINDY said:


> When did you receive the waitlist? I got my waitlist email but my application website does not have any changes. Is that normal?


At 3:17 pm (PST). I also got an email and have no changes on my application website. The email says that:  The waitlist will close on Friday, August 26, 2022 and you will receive your final decision before or soon after this date. I guess only people who are accepted/rejected have notifications on yousc?


----------



## yfftiffany

Has anyone received a rejection letter yet?


----------



## jimzigs

For those wondering... They are starting to send out reject letters. I did not get in. Not sure what the future holds but at least the wait is over.


----------



## Yang Qian

jimzigs said:


> For those wondering... They are starting to send out reject letters. I did not get in. Not sure what the future holds but at least the wait is over.


rejected here… okay. I’ll wait for other schools. I’ll update my application once i finish class…


----------



## a956

Rejected here too, but I kind of expected it so I guess it’s not the end of the world. I’ll try again next year. It’s been a pleasure to share these weeks of uncertainty with you all. I’ll see you in the application thread next fall!


----------



## jimzigs

a956 said:


> Rejected here too, but I kind of expected it so I guess it’s not the end of the world. I’ll try again next year. It’s been a pleasure to share these weeks of uncertainty with you all. I’ll see you in the application thread next fall!


Not sure if USC does spring? If so spring might be a quicker way to try again


----------



## a956

jimzigs said:


> Not sure if USC does spring? If so spring might be a quicker way to try again


I don’t think they do, but either way it’s fine. Rejection didn’t affect me as much as I thought it would, and I think it’s because I’m aware that I didn’t prepare my application as thoroughly as I believe I could have (the preparation period coincided with my finals preparation and I had a lot of work to do). So as soon as I graduate I’m preparing for a new application round.


----------



## divya512

a956 said:


> I don’t think they do, but either way it’s fine. Rejection didn’t affect me as much as I thought it would, and I think it’s because I’m aware that I didn’t prepare my application as thoroughly as I believe I could have (the preparation period coincided with my finals preparation and I had a lot of work to do). So as soon as I graduate I’m preparing for a new application round.


There is a spring intake for the production programme. I believe the deadline for application is August 15th.


----------



## e96

yfftiffany said:


> Has anyone received a rejection letter yet?


Yes I was rejected.


----------



## boilingcrappy

My first time applying. I was rejected.


----------



## rcpsn

Long time lurker chiming in on the rejection party. It was my first time applying to USC. Going to come back stronger and give it another shot in the spring! Congrats to those that got in and those on the waitlist!


----------



## Lavan

got my rejection letter too..


----------



## 0rang3.chan

second time applying, rejected again 😭


----------



## 0rang3.chan

😭


----------



## AKA3344

Got my rejection letter... I thought my interview went well... Is there anyone else who got rejected after the interview?


----------



## Superdeng11

AKA3344 said:


> Got my rejection letter... I thought my interview went well... Is there anyone else who got rejected after the interview?


I got my rejection letter after interview.


----------



## Chris W

So sorry to hear about the rejections! Remember.... Not everyone gets in the first time and it's not a judgement on you. You are all awesome and keep trying. We have a bunch of blog posts and articles from people who took many times to get in.

There are some good posts in this forum below on this:






						Reject Café
					

Rejected from Film School? Commiserate here and strategize your next moves. Remember it is relatively normal for it to take multiple attempts to be accepted to film school!



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also feel free to create a new thread there as well to talk about it and support each other.


----------



## lightn1548

Has anyone else still not heard anything at all?


----------



## Abel Guan

Got waitlisted yesterday. But I had a such bizarre experience this year. 

I applied last year and thought my application was strong. But I didn't get an interview and they didn't even click on my film. It was straight-up rejection on March 2nd. After that, I was kinda losing hope and didn't prepare anything for this year's USC application. That's being said, I submitted the exact same material except for some minor changes in the PS, and plus I film a new self-introduction video. Everything else was the same. Same film, same writing sample...But magically, I got interviewed this year and was offered the waitlist position.  

(By the way, according to my friends in SCA, being offered a waitlist position doesn't necessarily mean that you are not as good as those who were admitted in the fall, it's simply because the professor who interviewed you will be starting lecturing in the spring semester and SCA has a kind of mentor system in the first year)

So to those who got the rejection, the last thing to do is to cast doubt in yourself. There are sooooo many factors that might influence the final decision. Maybe you're already talented enough but didn't get picked by the right professor. Or maybe something else. Anyway, don't lose hope. Get up and try again.


----------



## Chris W

Abel Guan said:


> That's being said, I submitted the exact same material except for some minor changes in the PS, and plus I film a new self-introduction video.


Personal statement and video probably meant a lot. From our interviews with admissions it seems the personal stuff matters more than the portfolio.


----------



## Abel Guan

Chris W said:


> Personal statement and video probably meant a lot. From our interviews with admissions it seems the personal stuff matters more than the portfolio.


My guess is that the self-introduction video is more important than I thought. It's like a gateway and it should be the first thing that the committee will see when they review each applicant's material. Imagine you have a killer short film but the first thing the committee saw was you sitting on the toilet and talking non-sense. Then no matter how good your film is, they won't have any interest. Because in this year's interview, the interviewer was very impressed by my film, then why didn't he think the same during the last year. So my guess is that I put much more effort into this 60-second video makes the committee finally decide to view my other material.


----------



## Lucipin

lightn1548 said:


> Has anyone else still not heard anything at all?


I still haven't heard anything after my interview, so I'm wondering where my stance is at the moment.. the yousc portal also has nothing on my status Is anyone in the same situation as I am?


----------



## lightn1548

Same. Did you apply for more than one program? I’m wondering if that is the hold up? I also applied/interviewed for Stark and I know those decisions haven’t come out yet.


----------



## Lucipin

lightn1548 said:


> Same. Did you apply for more than one program? I’m wondering if that is the hold up? I also applied/interviewed for Stark and I know those decisions haven’t come out yet.


Maybe you're right! I also applied to Stark (although I wasn't contacted for an interview), so that might be the hold up.


----------



## zoralanotica

Abel Guan said:


> Got waitlisted yesterday. But I had a such bizarre experience this year.
> 
> I applied last year and thought my application was strong. But I didn't get an interview and they didn't even click on my film. It was straight-up rejection on March 2nd. After that, I was kinda losing hope and didn't prepare anything for this year's USC application. That's being said, I submitted the exact same material except for some minor changes in the PS, and plus I film a new self-introduction video. Everything else was the same. Same film, same writing sample...But magically, I got interviewed this year and was offered the waitlist position.
> 
> (By the way, according to my friends in SCA, being offered a waitlist position doesn't necessarily mean that you are not as good as those who were admitted in the fall, it's simply because the professor who interviewed you will be starting lecturing in the spring semester and SCA has a kind of mentor system in the first year)
> 
> So to those who got the rejection, the last thing to do is to cast doubt in yourself. There are sooooo many factors that might influence the final decision. Maybe you're already talented enough but didn't get picked by the right professor. Or maybe something else. Anyway, don't lose hope. Get up and try again.


congrats! just stalked your film and I was so touched by it! No mean to compare with other folks but your film is rarely complete and mature. I would understand how weirdly you would felt getting rejected with strong materials. your experience is inspiring and gave me hope to try for next year. The only thing that really hold me back is I hate to go through that process of asking for recommendation letters.... my professors in a year might be like: who is this?


----------



## Hanyu

Portal refreshing at pst midnight is almost becoming second nature haha

Still nothing 😒 Guess people who applied to both production and Stark will have to wait longer...


----------



## e96

Abel Guan said:


> My guess is that the self-introduction video is more important than I thought. It's like a gateway and it should be the first thing that the committee will see when they review each applicant's material. Imagine you have a killer short film but the first thing the committee saw was you sitting on the toilet and talking non-sense. Then no matter how good your film is, they won't have any interest. Because in this year's interview, the interviewer was very impressed by my film, then why didn't he think the same during the last year. So my guess is that I put much more effort into this 60-second video makes the committee finally decide to view my other material.


It’s almost like these applications are a game! I spent months on my personal statement and creating my film and felt like that one essay, which was only being sent to USC and LMU, and my film were the best parts of my application. Yet, I felt bad that other schools wouldn’t get to see this essay since they required a statement of purpose. However, that intro video was the last item I completed before submitting the application, and definitely the weakest portion of my application. And yet, you’re probably right in the sense that that’s really how they get to know the applicant on a human level, so that makes sense. I also think that it helps to complete other applications to get the hang of the process, and USC was the first application I submitted. Anyways, congratulations again to those waitlisted and accepted 🎉🎉☺️


----------



## 0rang3.chan

Hanyu said:


> Portal refreshing at pst midnight is almost becoming second nature haha
> 
> Still nothing 😒 Guess people who applied to both production and Stark will have to wait longer...


I applied to both, and already got rejected. It could possibly mean good news for you guys!


----------



## AKA3344

I applied to both production and Stark and got my rejection for production after the interview. and I never got one for Stark, so I guess this is it with USC.


----------



## lightn1548

0rang3.chan said:


> I applied to both, and already got rejected. It could possibly mean good news for you guys!


Hi! You already got a rejection from Stark as well? This is brutal.


----------



## Echo

Hey guys, just have a question. For those of you who have been accepted, what is your GPA?
I wonder if there is any correlation between the applicant's GPA (or education background) and the final decision of the school？


----------



## Kevin Keegan

AKA3344 said:


> I applied to both production and Stark and got my rejection for production after the interview. and I never got one for Stark, so I guess this is it with USC.


Hey, you are not alone,
I applied both to Stark (first time, 2022) and Production (second time, 2022). Stark program, I heard nothing yet, no interview and I am assuming I will not be offered admission. The production program, the first time 2021, no interview - not offered admission. The second time (2022) I got an interview and the interviewer said he was fascinated and impressed by my application. I was like, yeah great. However, I got an email today stating that I am not offered admission. This does not mean it is over, maybe it means you are already accomplished and too good for their program.

I am still waiting from AFI though. Decisions will be posted on March 14th.

Please, everyone, stop using negative words like rejected, denied, or failed. Even In the decision letter, they never use such words. They say "your application has not been approved". And I suggest for those who had interviewed and were not offered admission, to email your interviewer and ask them for advice and some guidance for your next admission application. You will be surprised how much they want to help you.

Remember, winning is accomplished by consistency, tenacity, and specificity in pursuing your goals.

Good luck and fight on!


----------



## AKA3344

Kevin Keegan said:


> Hey, you are not alone,
> I applied both to Stark (first time, 2022) and Production (second time, 2022). Stark program, I heard nothing yet, no interview and I am assuming I will not be offered admission. The production program, the first time 2021, no interview - not offered admission. The second time (2022) I got an interview and the interviewer said he was fascinated and impressed by my application. I was like, yeah great. However, I got an email today stating that I am not offered admission. This does not mean it is over, maybe it means you are already accomplished and too good for their program.
> 
> I am still waiting from AFI though. Decisions will be posted on March 14th.
> 
> Please, everyone, stop using negative words like rejected, denied, or failed. Even In the decision letter, they never use such words. They say "your application has not been approved". And I suggest for those who had interviewed and were not offered admission, to email your interviewer and ask them for advice and some guidance for your next admission application. You will be surprised how much they want to help you.
> 
> Remember, winning is accomplished by consistency, tenacity, and specificity in pursuing your goals.
> 
> Good luck and fight on!


Yeah you are so right! I am also waiting for AFI's decision on March 14th. Wish good luck to both of us.


----------



## Kevin Keegan

AKA3344 said:


> Yeah you are so right! I am also waiting for AFI's decision on March 14th. Wish good luck to both of us.


Thanks, we both need that.
Which discipline did you apply?
Mine is Editing.


----------



## yfftiffany

lightn1548 said:


> Same. Did you apply for more than one program? I’m wondering if that is the hold up? I also applied/interviewed for Stark and I know those decisions haven’t come out yet.


same here, I still haven't heard anything since my interview... Nothing from email or the Yousc portal


----------



## Chris W

Echo said:


> Hey guys, just have a question. For those of you who have been accepted, what is your GPA?
> I wonder if there is any correlation between the applicant's GPA (or education background) and the final decision of the school？


All those stats and more can be found in the page linked below if you're a Supporting Member:


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Abel Guan

zoralanotica said:


> congrats! just stalked your film and I was so touched by it! No mean to compare with other folks but your film is rarely complete and mature. I would understand how weirdly you would felt getting rejected with strong materials. your experience is inspiring and gave me hope to try for next year. The only thing that really hold me back is I hate to go through that process of asking for recommendation letters.... my professors in a year might be like: who is this?


OMG I feel you. Asking for the recommendation was definitely the hardest part during the second try. But don't be shy! Just ask. This is completely normal and the recommenders can understand your situation. And thank you so much for liking my film hahaha <3


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Kevin Keegan said:


> Hey, you are not alone,
> I applied both to Stark (first time, 2022) and Production (second time, 2022). Stark program, I heard nothing yet, no interview and I am assuming I will not be offered admission. The production program, the first time 2021, no interview - not offered admission. The second time (2022) I got an interview and the interviewer said he was fascinated and impressed by my application. I was like, yeah great. However, I got an email today stating that I am not offered admission. This does not mean it is over, maybe it means you are already accomplished and too good for their program.
> 
> I am still waiting from AFI though. Decisions will be posted on March 14th.
> 
> Please, everyone, stop using negative words like rejected, denied, or failed. Even In the decision letter, they never use such words. They say "your application has not been approved". And I suggest for those who had interviewed and were not offered admission, to email your interviewer and ask them for advice and some guidance for your next admission application. You will be surprised how much they want to help you.
> 
> Remember, winning is accomplished by consistency, tenacity, and specificity in pursuing your goals.
> 
> Good luck and fight on!


This is so important to see on this thread because words are powerful and I feel for all the fellow applicants that didn't get the result they wanted this year, but that doesn't mean that any of you are rejects or failures. Life is this really crazy thing and we put a lot of weight on present feelings but we all have a future in this industry whether we get into a grad program or not. Always stay focused on your own personal goals and how you can achieve them. This is coming from someone who applied to this school for undergrad and was swiftly rejected, but I focused on my own goals and no matter what happens if education is the route for you there are so many schools who will be happy to take you and give you what you need. Maybe my words don't hold as much weight because of my acceptance but I truly know how you feel but I also know this is a small blip in life and hopefully no one is stressing about not being accepted because you'll get into the school you're supposed to and find the community and faculty that will help you be your most successful self at that school. ♥️


----------



## It_movie

I agree. As a second time applicant, I learned not to tie my self-worth with acceptance from others. Honestly film industry is random af and film school is no different. Keep in mind that your ultimate goal is make amazing films, not getting to film schools.


----------



## goingrl

lightn1548 said:


> Has anyone else still not heard anything at all?


I still have not heard anything. I only interviewed at Stark and received no communication for this program as of yet.


----------



## dchuang0710

I got my official admission certificate and letter in the email today, and the professor who interviewed me asked me to call him. Anyone else got a call from USC interviewers/professors?  I missed his call due to time difference, gonna call him back tomorrow. Anyone knows what this might be about? Feeling a little nervous.


----------



## ZhangDi

goingrl said:


> I still have not heard anything. I only interviewed at Stark and received no communication for this program as of yet.


Did you get anything from Stark yet?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

ZhangDi said:


> Did you get anything from Stark yet?


I know they have their own forum, I think you should check it out


----------



## It_movie

Just curious. Is there a USC 2022 Fall waitlist group?


----------



## Chris W

It_movie said:


> Just curious. Is there a USC 2022 Fall waitlist group?


You could start a regular thread for the for sure.


----------



## goingrl

ZhangDi said:


> Did you get anything from Stark yet?


Yes, I'm waitlisted.


----------



## Hao

Hi! I'm sorry to bother you guys, but I have a little concern about this program (film&tv production). I recently received a waitlist from USC and in the email, they mentioned this paragraph "If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2022 semester, we will offer you The offer of admission to the Spring 2023 class is contingent upon the submission and approval of all required updated materials that may be necessary.” I am not sure if this means guaranteed admission to the spring semester or if I need to go through the entire application process again.


----------



## Yang Qian

Hao said:


> Hi! I'm sorry to bother you guys, but I have a little concern about this program (film&tv production). I recently received a waitlist from USC and in the email, they mentioned this paragraph "If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2022 semester, we will offer you The offer of admission to the Spring 2023 class is contingent upon the submission and approval of all required updated materials that may be necessary.” I am not sure if this means guaranteed admission to the spring semester or if I need to go through the entire application process again.


This means guaranteed admission for spring


----------



## Hao

Yang Qian said:


> This means guaranteed admission for spring


谢谢！！


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

is anyone planning on going to the students day? i’m trying to debate on if buying a plane ticket for 2 days from FL to LAX is worth it 😅.


----------



## It_movie

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> is anyone planning on going to the students day? i’m trying to debate on if buying a plane ticket for 2 days from FL to LAX is worth it 😅.


I’m in another country. Definitely not going


----------



## ZhangDi

cgold said:


> Chiming in again to let y’all know I was a waitlist offer person (ended up getting off the waitlist for fall) and I got my letter March 2. I remember the no letters came before the waitlist letters.
> 
> hope this helps!! fingers crossed for all of you!


Hi~ I would like to know if you are admitted in the 2022spring? Or off the waitlist and admitted in the 2021fall?


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## dchuang0710

Anyone here heard back regarding the financial package/scholarships?


----------



## julesbeegood

dchuang0710 said:


> Anyone here heard back regarding the financial package/scholarships?


I think they said in the financial aid info session a couple nights ago that those haven’t started going out yet but will go out to everyone ahead of the April 15 decision deadline.


----------



## Facts & Logics

I know the applicatiom process is over, but I wanna know if anyone here received the invitation to interview the same day as the inteeview?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Facts & Logics said:


> I know the applicatiom process is over, but I wanna know if anyone here received the invitation to interview the same day as the inteeview?


I did


----------



## lskel

Facts & Logics said:


> I know the applicatiom process is over, but I wanna know if anyone here received the invitation to interview the same day as the inteeview?


Not sure if it’s helpful for what you’re asking, but I was contacted on a Friday and asked if I had availability to interview that same weekend (Sat-Mon).


----------



## Facts & Logics

May I ask who are your interviewers?


----------



## lskel

Facts & Logics said:


> May I ask who are your interviewers?


Mine was Jennifer Warren. She was absolutely wonderful and we chatted for 90 minutes about women in theatre/tv/film. I was honestly feeling pretty meh about USC’s program bc I had read so many mixed reviews from students/alums, but she made me really excited about it.


----------



## Facts & Logics

90 minutes?! I had a total different experience with my interviewer Brenda Goodman. I received the invitation at midnight since I was in another time zone. When I woke up which was hours later, I immediately responded and an interview took place after that. It seemed weird to me that USC would just interview its applicants in such hurry and without any scheduling. In my responding email, I asked my interviewer if I should prepare anything to which she said no. During the interview, the interviewer seemed uninterested and low on energy. The questions were the same as the ones we had to answer in our personal statement. She even told me she had been talking with various applicants the whole day. The whole thing lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker

Hello, 

A current USC Film/TV MFA student here. Feel free to ask any questions you may have!


----------



## Chris W

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> A current USC Film/TV MFA student here. Feel free to ask any questions you may have!


You should post an AMA thread on the forum below too if you haven't already:






						Film School Student AMAs (Ask Me Anything)
					

Want to know how to get into film school? Learn from these AMAs (Ask Me Anything threads) by current and accepted film students.



					www.filmschool.org
				




How's USC going? Is it as expected?


----------



## dibsfreenergy

Hey guys

I got an admit to the MFA in film and television production program for fall 22 in January this year, but due to some unforeseen circumstances, I wasn't able to attend this year and I had to forfeit my admit.
Going to USC has been my dream and continues to be, and I hope to earn it once again if life allows it.
I was hoping if someone could tell me if not accepting an admit once means I won't get in again, or what it changes if anything?
Will USC know if I was admitted once before if I apply again?
Does that look bad and lower my chances of ever getting accepted again?
Also, do they keep our submissions in their records or do we have to make a completely new application if we choose to apply again?
Looking for any help I can get.


----------



## Chris W

I believe they keep records but you will have to apply again. I don't personally think not accepting affects you negatively in the future.


----------



## Chris W

Do any current USC students have any input on this?






						Current USC MFA Student Input is Needed: What Equipment/Facilities Do You Use at USC?
					

We're developing another guide about how to apply to film school at USC. It would greatly help our community of aspiring film school students if you could weigh in about your pre- and post-production experience at USC SCA.   We need more information on the make/model of the cameras, grips...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Iron Man

Hey! I have applied to USC thrice, and was interviewed once. I am going to be applying for the fourth time this fall, so I wanted to ask if someone was willing to share their application? If you were a re-applicant, what changes did you make to your Application? 

I’d really appreciate if anyone of you could share some information and/or your application.


----------



## Chris W

Also - if any Fall 2022 applicants have made films at USC yet... please consider adding them to our student film section so that current applicants can see what types of films they'll be making at USC.  See the section below:






						Student Films
					

What will you do while at Film School? See these Student Films made while at various Film Programs



					www.filmschool.org


----------

